# Random thought thread



## Corry

Ok, this thread is for those who think of something they want to post, but can't find a thread to post in which it wouldn't be considered hijacking...but don't think it's important enough to start a new thread.  

My current thought:  UPS drive me NUTS!!!!!  They send me a tracking number, but it doesn't say ANYTHING about where my packages are?  WTF is that all about???  When FedEx send me something, I know every step of the way.


----------



## MDowdey

i secretly already want to sell my new digital camera for a DSLR...but when i say that outloud, it makes me shudder....


md


----------



## Corry

And for my next thought...maybe UPS isn't so bad...they finally are showing me the details about where my packages are...and they reached my local UPS and they are now out for delivery...which means.... I GET MY COMPUTER TODAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chase

Congrats!!! I want a new computer, too!


----------



## Corry

Ok, upon further inspection...it's coming in two packages, one of which tells me it's coming today, the other still doesn't give me any info!!!!  No I'm back to being worried...what if only one package comes today!!!!!?????


----------



## hobbes28

The second is the monitor and should get there the same time.  They usually don't say anything about the second when they look like they're together.


----------



## Corry

Yeah, I figured that much, Hobbes.  I hope they both come at the same time.  

And sorry to keep bringing up the UPS/FedEx thing, but FedEx just showed up 3 DAYS EARLY with my replacement cell phone!!!!  I just called Saturday and Cingular said it would be approx 5 business days!


----------



## Lula

Hummm...random thoughts......


the only thing that comes to my mind is

*I WANNA GO HOME!!!!!!!*


----------



## Corry

IT CAME!!!!!!!  IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME!!!!!!!!


----------



## terri

Damn, Corry......we could take this out of context in so many ways.... :twisted: 




I have no random thoughts at the moment.   All my thoughts are seriously disturbing.   I've had nightmares about being beheaded 3 out of the last 4 nights.    :shock:


----------



## Corry

terri said:
			
		

> Damn, Corry......we could take this out of context in so many ways.... :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no random thoughts at the moment.   All my thoughts are seriously disturbing.   I've had nightmares about being beheaded 3 out of the last 4 nights.    :shock:



I figured someone would make a joke about that one!!!

BEHEADING!!!??? :shock:   That sounds pretty scary!  Hope those nightmares go away REAL soon!


----------



## terri

Ditto, my sweet.   I don't go through nightmare phases very often, but when I do, my brain doesn't mess around.    :roll:   At least it's nice to wake up, eh?


----------



## Corry

Yeah...that's always good!  It's pretty rare for me to have nightmares, but when I was a kid I had some doozies!  Surely brought on by the discourse going on in my home environment...mine were always that someone was chasing me...they never quite got me, but they were always REALLY close behind!  I'd wake up with adrenaline pumping through my vains, and even more tired than before.


----------



## photogoddess

Congrats Corry.

Beheading??? :shock: Sorry Terri. Nightmares are the worst. I actually had a nice dream this morning. Just before I woke up. :sillysmi::


----------



## MDowdey

i could share a thing or two about nightmares.... :shock: 


md


----------



## Karalee

Whats up with all the weird dreams that weve been having lately.

And what is...



That weird gas that comes out of the monitor ONLY when im on TPF :scratch:

:LOL:


----------



## Corry

Next Random thought:  CINGULAR CELL PHONE COMPANY IS THE ROOT OF ALL EVIL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## terri

MDowdey said:
			
		

> i could share a thing or two about nightmares.... :shock:
> 
> 
> md



Do it.  Give me something else to chew on.   I'd rather dream that I was comforting you from your freaky nightmare than continuing to struggle to get away in mine.    :no smile:


----------



## MDowdey

terri said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i could share a thing or two about nightmares.... :shock:
> 
> 
> md
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do it.  Give me something else to chew on.   I'd rather dream that I was comforting you from your freaky nightmare than continuing to struggle to get away in mine.    :no smile:
Click to expand...


edit: i dont really feel comfortable talking about it...but thanks though.  


md


----------



## santino

finally Scottie Pippen retired :LOL:


----------



## Karalee

santino said:
			
		

> finally Scottie Pippen retired :LOL:



Yeah, its about time :roll:


----------



## MDowdey

Karalee said:
			
		

> santino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally Scottie Pippen retired :LOL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, its about time :roll:
Click to expand...



scottie was the man..you too hellions shut up!   


md


----------



## Karalee

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> santino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally Scottie Pippen retired :LOL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, its about time :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> scottie was the man..you too hellions shut up!
> 
> 
> md
Click to expand...


The *OLD* Man!


----------



## MDowdey

Karalee said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> santino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally Scottie Pippen retired :LOL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, its about time :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> scottie was the man..you too hellions shut up!
> 
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The *OLD* Man!
Click to expand...


blasphemy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karalee

:badangel:

He should have retired like 5 years ago man!


----------



## Corry

My blue and gold Macaaw's name is Pippen.


----------



## santino

Karalee said:
			
		

> :badangel:
> 
> He should have retired like 5 years ago man!



in fame and with honour...


----------



## Karalee

santino said:
			
		

> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :badangel:
> 
> He should have retired like 5 years ago man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in fame and with honour...
Click to expand...


Exactly!


----------



## MDowdey

should jordan have also?


after scoring 20 points per game and leading the team in rebounds? :shock: 


md


----------



## santino

I think yes, (I would) but maybe he just wanted to play basket ball and thats it


----------



## Big Mike

I think all NBA players should retire...


----------



## Karalee

Lebron James could retire now.


----------



## MDowdey

ok..good enough for me...

heres my next random thread...


why is it that professional basketball players can be rapists and make 25 million dollars? yet our school teachers who have never done anything wrong and live for the sake of our children, get paid the least out of any profession?


md


----------



## Corry

MDowdey said:
			
		

> ok..good enough for me...
> 
> heres my next random thread...
> 
> 
> why is it that professional basketball players can be rapists and make 25 million dollars? yet our school teachers who have never done anything wrong and live for the sake of our children, get paid the least out of any profession?
> 
> 
> md



I've wondered the same thing myself.


----------



## Big Mike

MDowdey said:
			
		

> ok..good enough for me...
> 
> heres my next random thread...
> 
> 
> why is it that professional basketball players can be rapists and make 25 million dollars? yet our school teachers who have never done anything wrong and live for the sake of our children, get paid the least out of any profession?



The obvious answer is because most teachers can't dunk a basketball or hit a 30' fall-away jumper.

Another answer is that our society is f-ed up.


----------



## Corry

Big Mike said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another answer is that our society is f-ed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DING DING DING DING DING!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## MDowdey

Big Mike said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok..good enough for me...
> 
> heres my next random thread...
> 
> 
> why is it that professional basketball players can be rapists and make 25 million dollars? yet our school teachers who have never done anything wrong and live for the sake of our children, get paid the least out of any profession?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The obvious answer is because most teachers can't dunk a basketball or hit a 30' fall-away jumper.
> 
> Another answer is that our society is f-ed up.
Click to expand...



ill take "our society is F-ed up" for 1000 alex

md


----------



## Karalee

Big Mike said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok..good enough for me...
> 
> heres my next random thread...
> 
> 
> why is it that professional basketball players can be rapists and make 25 million dollars? yet our school teachers who have never done anything wrong and live for the sake of our children, get paid the least out of any profession?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The obvious answer is because most teachers can't dunk a basketball or hit a 30' fall-away jumper.
> 
> Another answer is that our society is f-ed up.
Click to expand...


Yeah that and Nike isnt going to sponsor a teacher :roll:

And with fame comes money and persuasion.


----------



## santino

and teachers don't get no big tv deals and all, who wants to watch teachers on tv?


----------



## MDowdey

santino said:
			
		

> and teachers don't get no big tv deals and all, who wants to watch teachers on tv?



if its manda, toby, and shark, ill watch!!


md


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

MDowdey said:
			
		

> ok..good enough for me...
> 
> heres my next random thread...
> 
> 
> why is it that professional basketball players can be rapists and make 25 million dollars? yet our school teachers who have never done anything wrong and live for the sake of our children, get paid the least out of any profession?
> 
> 
> md



I wouldn't say the least paid, I know some high school teachers making 40-60k


----------



## santino

MDowdey said:
			
		

> santino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and teachers don't get no big tv deals and all, who wants to watch teachers on tv?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if its manda, toby, and shark, ill watch!!
> 
> 
> md
Click to expand...


me too, but ask somebody in the streets


----------



## photogoddess

OK - My turn for a rant. 

Why do people listen without really hearing a word you say?


----------



## voodoocat

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok..good enough for me...
> 
> heres my next random thread...
> 
> 
> why is it that professional basketball players can be rapists and make 25 million dollars? yet our school teachers who have never done anything wrong and live for the sake of our children, get paid the least out of any profession?
> 
> 
> md
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say the least paid, I know some high school teachers making 40-60k
Click to expand...

But where?  if it's in Boston that's not much.  
Here in AZ the average starting salary is like 25k/yr.


----------



## santino

Karalee said:
			
		

> Lebron James could retire now.



I'm with you, 'Melo deserved the title "Rookie of the year" and I don't like James, he's a media star, nothing else.


----------



## Corry

photogoddess said:
			
		

> OK - My turn for a rant.
> 
> Why do people listen without really hearing a word you say?




I sometimes do that to the old guy that I work with here in the office...but only when I first come in and I'm really tired and really grumpy!  I usually feel bad for it, but I can't help it if I'm a morning grump!


----------



## Karalee

Carmelo only gets less attention cos you cant see him behind Lebron :roll:

Goddess, I HATE when people do that. When you find out why they do it, lemme know, Ive been wondering for a long time.


----------



## malachite

How close does a fly have to be the ceiling before and flips over and lands upside down?  :scratch:


----------



## Corry

malachite said:
			
		

> How close does a fly have to be the ceiling before and flips over and lands upside down?  :scratch:



I never thought about that one....hmmm...


----------



## santino

go and ask a fly


----------



## hobbes28

photogoddess said:
			
		

> OK - My turn for a rant.
> 
> Why do people listen without really hearing a word you say?



Human nature?


----------



## photogoddess

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK - My turn for a rant.
> 
> Why do people listen without really hearing a word you say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human nature?
Click to expand...


Maybe. But maybe it's because they don't care. :roll:


----------



## terri

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK - My turn for a rant.
> 
> Why do people listen without really hearing a word you say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human nature?
Click to expand...


The answer is - they're NOT listening.   They're pretending to.   There is a difference between maintaining silence while someone else speaks and actually listening to another person.   We're all guilty of the former, I fear, depending on our level of interest.   THAT is human nature, too!


----------



## hobbes28

terri said:
			
		

> hobbes28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK - My turn for a rant.
> 
> Why do people listen without really hearing a word you say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human nature?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The answer is - they're NOT listening.   They're pretending to.   There is a difference between maintaining silence while someone else speaks and actually listening to another person.   We're all guilty of the former, I fear, depending on our level of interest.   THAT is human nature, too!
Click to expand...


So maybe that should be our mission for tomorrow.  Everyone should go out and *LISTEN *to at least three people.


----------



## Karalee

Excellent idea!


----------



## santino

what you've said? :LOL: *jokingly*

no really, good idea!


----------



## Corry

Hey, guess what everyone????  I'm posting this from MY COMPUTER!!!!


----------



## photogoddess

Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
Now we just need for Corry to get a digital camera. :LOL:


----------



## Corry

Soon.  Very soon.


----------



## Corry

Oh, and guess what??? I got it all set up withOUT my boyfriends help!!!!  Or anyone else's for that matter.  I'm pretty darn proud of my technology impaired self!


----------



## Chase

photogoddess said:
			
		

> OK - My turn for a rant.
> 
> Why do people listen without really hearing a word you say?



I'm sorry....what did you say?


----------



## photogoddess

Chase said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK - My turn for a rant.
> 
> Why do people listen without really hearing a word you say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry....what did you say?
Click to expand...


issed:


----------



## hobbes28

Yayayayayay!!!!!!!!!  Congratumalations Corry!!!!!!! 

:smileys:


----------



## ferny

Why is four the only honest number? All the others lie. One contains three letters, three contains five letters, five contains four letters...


----------



## Luminosity

Good question ...

I mean ... why cant numbers lie where it *counts* ( pun intended ) .....

Like adding a couple of zero's , after a two digit number , ( or three or four ) on your bank account balance ? :|


----------



## LaFoto

You know what I hate?
I hate to hand in my films to the drugstore, calculating that I'll get the prints back two days later, feel full of anticipation even upon waking up, get to the drugstore - and there are no prints there! 

As happened this morning. Grrrrrrrr!


----------



## Corry

LaFoto said:
			
		

> You know what I hate?
> I hate to hand in my films to the drugstore, calculating that I'll get the prints back two days later, feel full of anticipation even upon waking up, get to the drugstore - and there are no prints there!
> 
> As happened this morning. Grrrrrrrr!



And I hate it when customers send thier film to the outlab through our drugstore and get mad at ME when their pics aren't back on time!!!!  (Although I would probably be the same way if I was on the other side of the counter, LaFoto!  )


----------



## LaFoto

True fact was that I entered the shop with a spring in my step - and silently slinked back out after there were no photos . No more.
What can the poor shop assistent do about the lab being slow? Hm?

But there's always a new tomorrow, isn't there?
And it's 11 at night where I am right now, and soon I'll be sleeping away the hours of the night, and then it is morning, and the drugstore will open up again, and I'll be there and enter the shop with a spring in my step --- and please all hope with me that...

Stay tuned. More later


----------



## Canon Fan

What makes "Strong Force" so great anyway? Who cares about the damn quarks coming out of the nucleus? It's not going to change the grain of my ISO400 film anytime soon  :roll:


----------



## Jovian

I hate getting film processed, I had a horrible experience the other day.  I was shooting a hockey game, and of course, got there to find out the the 3 rolls that I thought were 800 speed film were 200 speed film...so I pushed them all...to 800....hoping for the best... talk about a sleepless night....


----------



## LaFoto

Guess what?

I went to the drugstore this morning, and entered with a - well kind of more muted than yesterday, but still - spring in my step, full of expectation, and...




... came out again with a happy spring in my step! 
My photos were there and ready.

Well, the faults that I find in my own work and the faults I could find in the lab's work (mostly those of cropping the prints much tighter than the negatives are) dampened my mood a little, but get yourselves prepared for a flood of LaFoto-photos (maybe, if I am brave enough).


----------



## Corry

Yaaaay for LaFoto!!!!!


----------



## Not Neve

random thought........i just noticed that I have more posts here than at Orie's place.  How could that be?  Could be cause we used to chat instead of posting?!


----------



## Corry

Why do I have to work so much during the time of my life when I should be having fun and meeting new people????


----------



## malachite

Doesn't matter what you do with your life, you just get to work your ass off no matter what. You can go to college for 4 years and then step into a college educated paying job or you can bust ass in the real world for 4 years and have the same job with 4 years of prior experience instead of a diploma on your office wall.

That's just life and everyone in it that you meet is just as tired as you


----------



## Corry

Yeah, well it SUCKS!!!  I wanna have ONE job like a normal person!


----------



## malachite

core_17 said:
			
		

> like a normal person!


A what?! Where?! What fantasy show have you been watching?


----------



## Corry

malachite said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like a normal person!
> 
> 
> 
> A what?! Where?! What fantasy show have you been watching?
Click to expand...


Sorry, I was watchin Leave it to Beaver...


----------



## malachite

core_17 said:
			
		

> Sorry, I was watchin Leave it to Beaver...


Know what kinda TV makes me feel better about myself when I'm depressed about my current posistion in life? The kind that shows people in worse situations than I could ever imagine myself in and these people don't even realize it. Nothing better for the soul than an hour or two of COPS! To steal a line from Robin Williams "nothing funnier than whitetrash under pressure".


----------



## Corry

malachite said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I was watchin Leave it to Beaver...
> 
> 
> 
> Know what kinda TV makes me feel better about myself when I'm depressed about my current posistion in life? The kind that shows people in worse situations than I could ever imagine myself in and these people don't even realize it. Nothing better for the soul than an hour or two of COPS! To steal a line from Robin Williams "nothing funnier than whitetrash under pressure".
Click to expand...


That is my boyfriend and my favorite show!!!!  We watch it together every saturday night!!!!    Yes, we're homebodies.  Cops rules...there's this Cop they show quite often..not sure of his actual name, but he's from Jersey, so we just call him Jersey Cop...he's one bad@ss dude, and the best episodes are the ones with him!


----------



## Not Neve

I've noticed that I'm incredibly lazy when I type and I "write" improperly (ie, bad sentence structure).  It probably drives the teachers on the board crazy.

Another random thought.....it drives me crazy when people say "then" when they really mean "than".  One of my friends does it all the time.  I think I finally taught her the difference.


----------



## Geronimo

I need to find a new job.  Or just open my own business.


----------



## Corry

Geronimo said:
			
		

> I need to find a new job.  Or just open my own business.



I need to win the lottery so I can quit all my jobs!


----------



## photogoddess

Geronimo said:
			
		

> I need to find a new job.  Or just open my own business.



::shrieks in terror:: Don't open your own business unless you want to work 24/7. :roll:


----------



## Geronimo

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Geronimo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to find a new job.  Or just open my own business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ::shrieks in terror:: Don't open your own business unless you want to work 24/7. :roll:
Click to expand...



I seem to do that now.  Why not just work for myself.


----------



## Corry

I hate being sick. I hate it. I hate it. I hate it. I hate it. I hate it. I hate it. I hate it. I hate it.


----------



## photogoddess

Geronimo said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geronimo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to find a new job.  Or just open my own business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ::shrieks in terror:: Don't open your own business unless you want to work 24/7. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to do that now.  Why not just work for myself.
Click to expand...


Good point. Just pick something that you REALLY like. You'll be married to it.


----------



## Geronimo

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Geronimo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geronimo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to find a new job.  Or just open my own business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ::shrieks in terror:: Don't open your own business unless you want to work 24/7. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to do that now.  Why not just work for myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point. Just pick something that you REALLY like. You'll be married to it.
Click to expand...


I would like to open a bookstore but the market place is not very conductive for it at this time.


----------



## Not Neve

What's wrong, Corry?  Need some chicken noodle soup?


----------



## ferny

Did you know that if you drop a 25kg bag of coal from a garage roof the bag explodes? Not much fun clearing up the mess, but it looks so cool. I just wish we had more bags of coal. 


:mrgreen:


----------



## Corry

ferny said:
			
		

> Did you know that if you drop a 25kg bag of coal from a garage roof the bag explodes? Not much fun clearing up the mess, but it looks so cool. I just wish we had more bags of coal.
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:



Dude, I know so many people that will try that when I tell em about it.


----------



## Not Neve

don't know why this popped in my head today - "police" and "policies"....same origin.  I guess that's why it's a "random thought".


----------



## Jeff Canes

Fuji Velvia makes me think of cheese


----------



## santino

why is "subway" in England "underground" ?  :scratch:


----------



## ferny

Because it's under ground? What exactly does subway mean, anyway? "Under water boats, this way please."?
And don't get me started on trousers, crisp and gardens.   :mrgreen:


----------



## santino

trouseres are pants  right :scratch: 

and what about the phrase "I don't drink coffee I drink tea my dear"


----------



## ferny

santino said:
			
		

> trouseres are pants  right :scratch:


 No, trousers are trouses. They cover your legs and bum. Pants cover you bum only. 
:mrgreen:


> and what about the phrase "I don't drink coffee I drink tea my dear"


Never heard it. :scratch:


----------



## Corry

Um...over here trousers are pants...if they cover your bum only, they're panties or underwear!


----------



## Corry

This forum is the at it's deadest (is that a word?) on the ONE night that I can actually stay up late and TALK TO PEOPLE!!!! Why IS that???  Do I have people repellant on???


----------



## Corry

See??? I posted this like...an hour and fifteen minutes ago, and NO ONE ELSE HAS POSTED IN THE OFFTOPIC SINCE!!!!  Where IS everyone???


----------



## malachite

Lessee.......in the USA

Pants = covers everything from your wait to your ankles

Shorts = we'll say from your waist to your knees

Trousers = what English people call pants

Knickers = What Americans call funny looking (long) shorts.


and then there was the 'underground vs subway' thing

Underground = what English people call a subway

Subway = _sub=under   way=well, way_  



then there's the American vs English when it comes to 

Aluminum = USA
Aluminium = UK

I think aluminum is credited to a UK metalergist though so we let you call it whatever you want


----------



## Corry

malachite said:
			
		

> Lessee.......in the USA
> 
> Pants = covers everything from your wait to your ankles
> 
> Shorts = we'll say from your waist to your knees
> 
> Trousers = what English people call pants
> 
> Knickers = What Americans call funny looking (long) shorts.
> 
> 
> and then there was the 'underground vs subway' thing
> 
> Underground = what English people call a subway
> 
> Subway = _sub=under   way=well, way_
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey...you're so silly!
> 
> 
> 
> then there's the American vs English when it comes to
> 
> Aluminum = USA
> Aluminium = UK
> 
> I think aluminum is credited to a UK metalergist though so we let you call it whatever you want


----------



## Geronimo

I just quit my job.  It feels great too.


----------



## Corry

Yay for G-mo!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Canes

Knickers = Underwear


----------



## Corry

Work is SO boring...I'm making paper clip sculptures.  Anyone ever do that?


----------



## terri

I thought knickers was short for knickerbockers, a quaint old term for shorts, or short legged pants.    :scratch:   This thread is confusing me...all this randomness.....

I've taken 6 aleve in 5 hours for my aching back, and it still isn't helping much.   But I am getting a strange buzz going, so it's not all bad.      I need a better OTC painkiller.    :x


----------



## Karalee

knickers - not a good thing to get in a twist.


----------



## Corry

:bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce: :bounce:  :bounce: 
 :smileys:  :smileys:  :smileys:  :smileys:  :smileys:  :smileys: 
 :smileys:  :smileys:  :smileys:  :smileys:  :smileys:  :smileys: 
 :smileys:  :smileys:  :smileys:  :smileys:  :smileys:  :smileys:

I just thought we needed another bouncing smileys post!  

And with that :salute:


----------



## malachite

trying to make terri puke?


----------



## MDowdey

i should delete that.



md


----------



## Niki

I think Corrys post is kinda hypnotising.. :scratch:


----------



## terri

MDowdey said:
			
		

> i should delete that.
> 
> 
> 
> md



Want me to fill a thread with the :uke right:: emoticon?   Or have ;em puking on each other.... hmmm....  uke-rig:   uke:    

I'd do it, too, just for you, Matty...  

  lah lah lah-lah dee dah....anybody got any drugs?


----------



## MDowdey

terri said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i should delete that.
> 
> 
> 
> md
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want me to fill a thread with the :uke right:: emoticon?   Or have ;em puking on each other.... hmmm....  uke-rig:   uke:
> 
> I'd do it, too, just for you, Matty...
> 
> lah lah lah-lah dee dah....anybody got any drugs?
Click to expand...



terri sweetie, you dont need anymore drugs...your an ibuprofen addict..get some help!  

md


----------



## terri

I have pain....that's why I'm hitting the hard stuff like this....it's tragic, dontcha know...?


----------



## MDowdey

terri said:
			
		

> I have pain....that's why I'm hitting the hard stuff like this....it's tragic, dontcha know...?




hehe...so sad...next thing you know youll be laying in a satin sheet bed with rock stars all drunk and passed out around you while everyone is making out....

so when u coming over?  

md


----------



## santino

well... what about changing my title into something.. ummm. more creative?    
(just a thought)


----------



## MDowdey

santino said:
			
		

> well... what about changing my title into something.. ummm. more creative?
> (just a thought)



alright everyone!! santino made the biggest mistake you can make here at TPF.com!!   im taking bribes of 1 dollar to change his title!!!!


start your engines!!  

md


----------



## Artemis

I vote for

"Im a photographer, get me out of here!"


----------



## MDowdey

anyone else?


md


----------



## Artemis

That was the quickest reply ever!


----------



## MDowdey

Artemis said:
			
		

> That was the quickest reply ever!



boy im all over you like a fat kid on a twinkie  

md


----------



## Artemis

I am a fat kid, look at my pic in mugshot! shheesshh looks like I got 2 chins!


----------



## MDowdey

Artemis said:
			
		

> I am a fat kid, look at my pic in mugshot! shheesshh looks like I got 2 chins!



arty...stop acting like a girl and start pumping some iron...geez.   


md


----------



## Artemis

I wanna, but what if I break a nail!? :shock:


----------



## MDowdey

Artemis said:
			
		

> I wanna, but what if I break a nail!? :shock:



    

now that was the funniest thing ive ever heard from you...


----------



## santino

:LOL:


----------



## Artemis

Nope.

Its the "A hoarse walks into a bar, and the barman says "Why the long face"
And the hoarse replies "Cause I just walked into a bar dumbass!" joke..."


----------



## santino

ok MD, what about if I get a vote started on my title?


----------



## santino

I mean a new thread off course


----------



## MDowdey

santino said:
			
		

> I mean a new thread off course



go for it bro.



md


----------



## Corry

I hate it when people (non photographers) tell me it's ridiculous to spend $900 on a camera.  One more person says that to me, and I just might go off.


----------



## ferny

If you go off what will I put in my tea? :cry: 




You know those atomic clocks which are meant to be the most accurate time keeping devices we have at the moment? What did they set the first one by?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

ferny said:
			
		

> If you go off what will I put in my tea? :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know those atomic clocks which are meant to be the most accurate time keeping devices we have at the moment? What did they set the first one by?



They did have watches then, dummy.
I've got the right time written down on a piece of paper - works for me.

And Corry - it's ridiculous to spend $900 on a camera!


----------



## Corry

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you go off what will I put in my tea? :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know those atomic clocks which are meant to be the most accurate time keeping devices we have at the moment? What did they set the first one by?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did have watches then, dummy.
> I've got the right time written down on a piece of paper - works for me.
> 
> And Corry - it's ridiculous to spend $900 on a camera!
Click to expand...


Would you like me to tell you what to bite and where to bite it?


----------



## ferny

But what if that watch was wrong? We could be as much as 10 minutes fast or slow.


I don't think I'll be able to sleep at night now. :cry:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you go off what will I put in my tea? :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know those atomic clocks which are meant to be the most accurate time keeping devices we have at the moment? What did they set the first one by?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did have watches then, dummy.
> I've got the right time written down on a piece of paper - works for me.
> 
> And Corry - it's ridiculous to spend $900 on a camera!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like me to tell you what to bite and where to bite it?
Click to expand...



 :shock:  Wellll .... if you have preferences I'm always willing to oblige a lady


----------



## Hertz van Rental

ferny said:
			
		

> But what if that watch was wrong? We could be as much as 10 minutes fast or slow.
> 
> 
> I don't think I'll be able to sleep at night now. :cry:



Think! 10 minutes fast and you finish work that bit earlier.
10 minutes slow and you get longer in bed in the morning. 
I can't see a problem


----------



## Jeff Canes

In Florida its illegal to sale firework, but a loophole in the law permits them to be sold for limited use. Farmers may buy them to scare birds away. Show or fair promoters may also buy them to be use at their events. I think there are total of 6 permitted uses, but you do not have to submit any proof other that a sign affidavit. The dealers have the forms check a box and sign. There are a lot of farmers living in large urban areas.


----------



## mygrain

Random thoughts:

Why is it that I only like the burnt cheese part of cheese toast?  

Why is it that a moon in the sky is like a big pizza pie and who the hell is Morry?..........

what's that smell?  ........


----------



## Nytmair

mygrain said:
			
		

> what's that smell?  ........



oh ohhh, that smeelllll!!

(i think that's the song you were referring to) :LOL:


----------



## mygrain

Another random thought:

if there is a 1000 club why is there not a 700 club..err...wait... oh, nevermind.


----------



## Nytmair

why am i putting off my homework?


oh yeah.... it's becuase i don't want to do it whatsoever!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> In Florida its illegal to sale firework, but a loophole in the law permits them to be sold for limited use. Farmers may buy them to scare birds away. Show or fair promoters may also buy them to be use at their events. I think there are total of 6 permitted uses, but you do not have to submit any proof other that a sign affidavit. The dealers have the forms check a box and sign. There are a lot of farmers living in large urban areas.



Apparently in Canada it's illegal to push a live moose out of an aeroplane.
Makes you wonder why they had to put that on the statute books in the first place....


----------



## mygrain

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Jeff Canes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Florida its illegal to sale firework, but a loophole in the law permits them to be sold for limited use. Farmers may buy them to scare birds away. Show or fair promoters may also buy them to be use at their events. I think there are total of 6 permitted uses, but you do not have to submit any proof other that a sign affidavit. The dealers have the forms check a box and sign. There are a lot of farmers living in large urban areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently in Canada it's illegal to push a live moose out of an aeroplane.
> Makes you wonder why they had to put that on the statute books in the first place....
Click to expand...


Old habits die hard?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

mygrain said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff Canes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Florida its illegal to sale firework, but a loophole in the law permits them to be sold for limited use. Farmers may buy them to scare birds away. Show or fair promoters may also buy them to be use at their events. I think there are total of 6 permitted uses, but you do not have to submit any proof other that a sign affidavit. The dealers have the forms check a box and sign. There are a lot of farmers living in large urban areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently in Canada it's illegal to push a live moose out of an aeroplane.
> Makes you wonder why they had to put that on the statute books in the first place....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Old habits die hard?
Click to expand...


 :shock:  You think Nun's did it?


----------



## mygrain

and if so what's their fav position?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

On their knees of course


----------



## mygrain

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> On their knees of course


----------



## crystalview

Credit cards.....Are THE DEVIL!!!!!!!!!!

Or can be in the wrong persons hands...  
Ya buy a new DSLR, and they raise your credit limit!  They probably knew I would need a couple lenses later on. lol

Thats my random thought.  That and how I might pay my car payment.


----------



## mygrain

crystalview said:
			
		

> Credit cards.....Are THE DEVIL!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Or can be in the wrong persons hands...
> Ya buy a new DSLR, and they raise your credit limit!  They probably knew I would need a couple lenses later on. lol
> 
> Thats my random thought.  That and how I might pay my car payment.



CrystalV is going downa dark and lonely path...we need to steer him from the EVIL TEMPTATION!!! Hang on dude I'm going for help!!!!


----------



## ferny

crystalview said:
			
		

> Thats my random thought.  That and how I might pay my car payment.


Use that credit card to buy yourself a balaclava, a cucumber or French stick and a black bag.


Then just walk into any bank and ask to see the manager.


----------



## photogoddess

I wanna go home! Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :cry:


----------



## mygrain

photogoddess said:
			
		

> I wanna go home! Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :cry:



22mins and counting for me...


----------



## photogoddess

I love this song... makes me just want to sing it out loud.


----------



## aggiezach

work needs to go by faster! So do classes, but then the weekends need to take longer!!! All in all, this whole time thing needs to be redone! 

Zach


----------



## santino

I hate mushrooms :evil:


----------



## manda

y arent i in bed


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

People spoil beds by sleeping in them.


----------



## hobbes28

Why don't cats like to be in water?


----------



## MDowdey

MMMMMM....I LOVE ICE CREAM AT 8:30 IN THE MORNING...


----------



## malachite

santino said:
			
		

> I hate mushrooms :evil:


.....and sausage.


----------



## motcon

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Apparently in Canada it's illegal to push a live moose out of an aeroplane.
> Makes you wonder why they had to put that on the statute books in the first place....



an argument with a lover can quickly get out of hand...


----------



## Nytmair

santino said:
			
		

> I hate mushrooms :evil:



i agree... they are gross

but i love mac n' cheese!  8)


----------



## Hertz van Rental

motcon said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently in Canada it's illegal to push a live moose out of an aeroplane.
> Makes you wonder why they had to put that on the statute books in the first place....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an argument with a lover can quickly get out of hand...
Click to expand...


Well yes. I can see that Motcon. But wouldn't it have been better to invite your friends around for a barbecue instead?


----------



## motcon

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> motcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently in Canada it's illegal to push a live moose out of an aeroplane.
> Makes you wonder why they had to put that on the statute books in the first place....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an argument with a lover can quickly get out of hand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well yes. I can see that Motcon. But wouldn't it have been better to invite your friends around for a barbecue instead?
Click to expand...


hmmm, why; YES....
....i need to find my rotisserie.


----------



## mygrain

motcon said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> motcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently in Canada it's illegal to push a live moose out of an aeroplane.
> Makes you wonder why they had to put that on the statute books in the first place....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an argument with a lover can quickly get out of hand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well yes. I can see that Motcon. But wouldn't it have been better to invite your friends around for a barbecue instead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hmmm, why; YES....
> ....i need to find my rotisserie.
Click to expand...


Moose burgers! Moose on a stick!  Moose dogs!!! Aw man that is gonna a great party...I'll bring the secret sauce!!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

mygrain said:
			
		

> motcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> motcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently in Canada it's illegal to push a live moose out of an aeroplane.
> Makes you wonder why they had to put that on the statute books in the first place....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an argument with a lover can quickly get out of hand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well yes. I can see that Motcon. But wouldn't it have been better to invite your friends around for a barbecue instead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hmmm, why; YES....
> ....i need to find my rotisserie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moose burgers! Moose on a stick!  Moose dogs!!! Aw man that is gonna a great party...I'll bring the secret sauce!!!
Click to expand...


But then it won't be a secret anymore...


----------



## Chase

You see Bob, it's not that I'm lazy, it's that I just don't care.


----------



## aggiezach

Chase said:
			
		

> You see Bob, it's not that I'm lazy, it's that I just don't care.




good quote! and an excelent movie! 


Zach


----------



## ferny

Flowing over from the Drive Me Crazy thread. When people claim compensation for their own stupidity ("I tripped over my big toe and claimed £4000"), who pays all that money? Where does it come from?


----------



## mygrain

Why did my left shoe stop sqeaking and my right shoe start? :?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Why can't you get AIDS from a mosquito????


----------



## mygrain

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Why can't you get AIDS from a mosquito????



Mosquito 's body temp is not high enough to carry the virus.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Why can't you get AIDS from a mosquito????



I thought it was because you can't have sex with a mosquito (not succesfully anyway)


----------



## photogoddess

I really miss my friend today. :cry:


----------



## Corry

photogoddess said:
			
		

> I really miss my friend today. :cry:




I really miss my boyfriend today.


----------



## motcon

core_17 said:
			
		

> I really miss my boyfriend today.


----------



## photogoddess

OMG - I just saw the funniest thing - EVER! :lmao:


----------



## Karalee

I need a holiday!


----------



## Nikon Fan

mygrain said:
			
		

> eromallagadnama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you get AIDS from a mosquito????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mosquito 's body temp is not high enough to carry the virus.
Click to expand...


 :shock: Finally a sufficient answer.  All these years and no teacher could tell me a real reason...all I got was "it's just not possible"  thanks mygrain


----------



## Corry

I hate it when people say something and then TOTALLY leave you hanging!!!  You know...stuff like "OMG!!! I just saw that funniest thing ever!"  and then they don't tell you what it was! :LOL:


----------



## Corry

MY TRIP IS IN BARELY MORE THAN 4 DAYS!!!!!!   My bf and I are online talking right now planning it, and I'm so excited I could BURST!  I'm literally about to jump out of my seat and scream!  I've wanted to go on a roadtrip for SO LONG!  And what's better than going on it with someone you LOVE with all your heart?  A new camera..just celebrated 1 year with Erik, about to go on a roadtrip to the East Coast, and I'm getting to see someone I haven't seen in 10 years while I'm there...this is so FANTASTIC!  I havent' been this happy in so long.  I don't think I HAVE been this happy.  Ever.  I love life.  I love my friends.  I love my boyfriend.  I love my kitty.  I love the forum.  I love everyone on the forum.  I LOVE LOVE!!!!


----------



## mygrain

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> mygrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eromallagadnama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you get AIDS from a mosquito????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mosquito 's body temp is not high enough to carry the virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :shock: Finally a sufficient answer.  All these years and no teacher could tell me a real reason...all I got was "it's just not possible"  thanks mygrain
Click to expand...


Discover channel is the only teacher you'll ever need. kneel to the wobbity machine.   Yep. I was freaked for the longest too until I saw the answer on tv. I love the glowing box and all it's warmth.


----------



## mygrain

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> eromallagadnama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you get AIDS from a mosquito????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was because you can't have sex with a mosquito (not succesfully anyway)
Click to expand...


   I just back tracked and saw this!!! I think it's legal in some states of the US. :shock:


----------



## Not Neve

I hate when people park in _my_ parking spot!  It's mine!!!!  Stay out of it!!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Is this Cheese?... snif.... no.... thunk


----------



## Hertz van Rental

core_17 said:
			
		

> MY TRIP IS IN BARELY MORE THAN 4 DAYS!!!!!!   My bf and I are online talking right now planning it, and I'm so excited I could BURST!  I'm literally about to jump out of my seat and scream!  I've wanted to go on a roadtrip for SO LONG!  And what's better than going on it with someone you LOVE with all your heart?  A new camera..just celebrated 1 year with Erik, about to go on a roadtrip to the East Coast, and I'm getting to see someone I haven't seen in 10 years while I'm there...this is so FANTASTIC!  I havent' been this happy in so long.  I don't think I HAVE been this happy.  Ever.  I love life.  I love my friends.  I love my boyfriend.  I love my kitty.  I love the forum.  I love everyone on the forum.  I LOVE LOVE!!!!



I think someone is getting a little moist, there... ;-)


----------



## Corry

IT LEFT MY LOCAL FEDEX THIS MORNING!!!! IT'S ON IT'S WAY!  I'M GETTING IT TOODAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hobbes28

The first thing you have to do is take a picture of yourself while you're still so happy about getting it.


----------



## MDowdey

core_17 said:
			
		

> IT LEFT MY LOCAL FEDEX THIS MORNING!!!! IT'S ON IT'S WAY!  I'M GETTING IT TOODAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



corry, i really fear for your safety..i think your going to pop a blood vessel if you dont watch out...



md


----------



## Corry

....where is that damn fedex man?!


----------



## Corry

it just came.


----------



## Big Mike

Well...start snapping & uploading some pics.

Congrats.


----------



## Corry

I think I'm still in shock.


It came.  


It's here.  

It's mine.  

It's really here.  

Oh.  My.  God.


----------



## MDowdey

core_17 said:
			
		

> I think I'm still in shock.
> 
> 
> It came.
> 
> 
> It's here.
> 
> It's mine.
> 
> It's really here.
> 
> Oh.  My.  God.




wow...all that for a camera...nice!! congrats!
md


----------



## Corry

I can't wait til my lunch hour!!!!  I CAN'T WAIT TO TAKE PICTURES!


----------



## Corry

General Off Topic Discussions Moderators: Chase, MDowdey, voodoocat, Moderators
Users browsing this forum: aggiezach, Chase, core_17, Hertz van Rental, hobbes28, treehuggerhikerboy, voodoocat

I don't think I've ever seen this many people browsing the o/t forum at once.


----------



## photogoddess

Why is Corry worried about who is in what forum and not out shooting? :lmao:


----------



## Corry

Cuz I'm at work and CAN'T go out and shoot!


----------



## photogoddess

Don't you have breaks WOMAN???


----------



## Corry

Heh heh...I had a lunch..I got some pics...actually, I've been taking pictures when I should be working.  So, when I get home tonight, be prepared, cuz I might be posting pics of office supplies! :LOL:


----------



## Big Mike

You already have the camera....what do you need money for?

Just quit work and go take pictures.


----------



## Corry

Big Mike said:
			
		

> You already have the camera....what do you need money for?
> 
> Just quit work and go take pictures.



Hmmm...that's an intriguing concept.


----------



## Aga

*Not to change the subject, but...I've just thought...why the hell 'abbreviation' is such a long word?  :mrgreen:


----------



## mygrain

core_17 said:
			
		

> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already have the camera....what do you need money for?
> 
> Just quit work and go take pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...that's an intriguing concept.
Click to expand...


CONGRATS C!!!!!!  Ya gotta pay for all that electricity some how ah? not to mention memory cards...hey did you get the battery grip too? doubles yer juice...well worth the bread!!!


----------



## mygrain

Aga said:
			
		

> *Not to change the subject, but...I've just thought...why the hell 'abbreviation' is such a long word?  :mrgreen:



what a great observation!!!  hmmmm.... :scratch:


----------



## mygrain

Damn I've had a busy day!!! It's like walmart at christmas at the library today!!! we're about to get slammed with the end of the term books too.  they will be piled up to the ceiling in two weeks. ugh.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Aga said:
			
		

> *Not to change the subject, but...I've just thought...why the hell 'abbreviation' is such a long word?  :mrgreen:



If it was a short word then it would be 'brief', n'est pas?


----------



## Jeff Canes

How long does a box of 5000 staples last. The last time I opened a new box I wrote the date on it. That was February 12, 2003 so far I have used just less that 1/4 of the box.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> How long does a box of 5000 staples last. The last time I opened a new box I wrote the date on it. That was February 12, 2003 so far I have used just less that 1/4 of the box.



Are you guessing or did you actually sit and count them all?


----------



## Jeff Canes

Educated guess the box holds 24 strips. There are 18 full strips (4 inches) and a piece of one (1.86 inches) left. How many staples are still in the box?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Matt's avatar of willy wonka inspired me...


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Educated guess the box holds 24 strips. There are 18 full strips (4 inches) and a piece of one (1.86 inches) left. How many staples are still in the box?



Well that' easy. If there are 5000 staples in the box divided into 24 strips and there are 18 and a half strips left then the answer is:
TRY GETTING OUT MORE!!!!  ;-)


----------



## Jeff Canes

I need to walk to the plant down and cross the street for the design job I am work to add a few small guards. I hate designing guards for exiting machines. I just do not fell like working on this job. And it I start on another job this one will never get done, so I will just set around till I fill like walking across the street. Maybe after lunch.


----------



## Nytmair

i like waking up at noon since my class was canceled and not then having to go to school for only 50 minutes from 2-2:50, then having my 3:00 class canceled too, then going to play halo2 all day at my friend's house


----------



## Chase

I like it when people decide NOT to share their good fortune of having a day of relaxation with me when I am stuck in hell!


----------



## havoc

Hey Chase, i got up this morning just to tell you that i am going back to bed, and relaxing until about 1pm, then i am going out to shoot some pics.... Ahhhh the good life 

Now if only i can win the lottery.....


----------



## Chase

Havoc, it was fun while it lasted, good luck on finding another photo forum to call home!


----------



## Scurra

I'm going to be up at ooh midday tommorrow in preparation for a hard couple of hours of nothing before going back to bed... Just thought I'd let you know Chase.


----------



## Chase

You're all evil...evil I tell you!!!


----------



## Alison

Just for you Chase:

I'm at work today, studying for Accounting and Science midterms tomorrow. Worked through lunch to get ahead for the upcoming holiday weekend. Tonight I will work until 5:30 or 6, then go home and study some more!

Feel better?


----------



## Big Mike

Hey Chase...I'm stuck here at work and it's dreary, windy and below freezing outside.

Does that make you feel any better?


----------



## Chase

There are decent people here afterall! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I've only worked one day in three weeks so far. Haven't needed to do more. Ah! What it is to be a man of leisure....


----------



## ferny

You're a man-whore? :shock:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

ferny said:
			
		

> You're a man-whore? :shock:



Can I help it if people are prepared to pay more since my operation?   It beats being an East Anglian sheep!


----------



## havoc

Man do some people suck up to the Forum owner LOL Just to let you all know my leisurely day was different then planned. (though still not stressful at all) I turned on the T.V. and started watching a Macgyver marathon, so i didn't get my nap and i am not sure i have the time know to go take some pictures.  However, i now know how to stop a nuclear meltdown with a firehose 

As for Chase slaving away at work..... Nothing fun lasts forever LOL   I think i am gonna go try my Jedi mind trick on MY flock of sheep, see if i can levitate them all at once


----------



## photogoddess

Wanna know the definition of pathetic? I'm on vacation in lovely Shawano Wisconsin, my suburban won't start and I'm stuck here at the house. The good news... even in this 2 horse town, they have internet. :LOL:


----------



## havoc

LOL that sucks Photogoddess..


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Sounds like a wet weekend in Cleethorpes. You have my sympathy PG


----------



## ferny

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a man-whore? :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I help it if people are prepared to pay more since my operation?   It beats being an East Anglian sheep!
Click to expand...

Hey! The only sheep I have ever had sex with is the blow-up one I got for my birthday.  :x 

Oh, and what did you go for? Airbags or collagen? I went for the bags myself. I can't walk past a petrol station without smiling at the air compressor.










Erm, that was a joke. I've never had sex with her. We just had dinner a couple of times then she went back into her box.


----------



## mygrain

ferny said:
			
		

> I can't walk past a petrol station without smiling at the air compressor.



 :shock:  :shock:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

You must excuse Ferny, he's from East Angular (no lampost is safe...)  ;-)


----------



## mygrain

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> You must excuse Ferny, he's from East Angular (no lampost is safe...)  ;-)



heh...Ferny...remember that wet things stick to metal in the winter!!!! OUCH!!!!!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

mygrain said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must excuse Ferny, he's from East Angular (no lampost is safe...)  ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heh...Ferny...remember that wet things stick to metal in the winter!!!! OUCH!!!!!!
Click to expand...


I've said it before and I'll say it again..... no tongues!  :LOL:


----------



## Corry

My random thought of the day:

When you are feeling all lovey-dovey and sappy, how do you stop driving all the people around you nuts with it?

By the way...I miss my boyfriend SO DAMN MUCH RIGHT NOW!  And we just spent just over two days solid together.  I'm pathetic.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

core_17 said:
			
		

> My random thought of the day:
> 
> When you are feeling all lovey-dovey and sappy, how do you stop driving all the people around you nuts with it?
> 
> By the way...I miss my boyfriend SO DAMN MUCH RIGHT NOW!  And we just spent just over two days solid together.  I'm pathetic.



The answer is: if they can't cope with you that's their problem. I wouldn't worry about it - just enjoy it.  :sillysmi: 

(and we only miss people when they are not there...)


----------



## Corry

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My random thought of the day:
> 
> When you are feeling all lovey-dovey and sappy, how do you stop driving all the people around you nuts with it?
> 
> By the way...I miss my boyfriend SO DAMN MUCH RIGHT NOW!  And we just spent just over two days solid together.  I'm pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is: if they can't cope with you that's their problem. I wouldn't worry about it - just enjoy it.  :sillysmi:
> 
> (and we only miss people when they are not there...)
Click to expand...


Is it possible I've finally found someone that WON'T get sick of me talking about Erik???   :goodvibe:


----------



## MDowdey

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My random thought of the day:
> 
> 
> When you are feeling all lovey-dovey and sappy, how do you stop driving all the people around you nuts with it?
> 
> By the way...I miss my boyfriend SO DAMN MUCH RIGHT NOW!  And we just spent just over two days solid together.  I'm pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is: if they can't cope with you that's their problem. I wouldn't worry about it - just enjoy it.  :sillysmi:
> 
> (and we only miss people when they are not there...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it possible I've finally found someone that WON'T get sick of me talking about Erik???   :goodvibe:
Click to expand...



hertz...wow...you just started something you have no idea about...  

jk corry...im glad your happy

md


----------



## Corry

Hertz...MD is SO RIGHT! :LOL:  


It's all good, though.  If I drive ya nuts, just tell me...just don't be rude about it!


----------



## ferny

Aww. Poor Core.  :hug: 

Shall I got get my bicycle pump?    




Another random thought, or rather a question.
Why are farts sooooo funny?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hertz...MD is SO RIGHT! :LOL:
> 
> 
> It's all good, though.  If I drive ya nuts, just tell me...just don't be rude about it!



Go for it - and I'm never rude.... (well that depends on how you define rude   )
 :mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

ferny said:
			
		

> Aww. Poor Core.  :hug:
> 
> Shall I got get my bicycle pump?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another random thought, or rather a question.
> Why are farts sooooo funny?



And here's another one - thinking of their own pleasure first. Just wash that bike pump when you've finished with it ..... hey! hold on a minute. weren't you the one who insulted 'bikes? but you're quite happy to use them for your own perverted pleasures hmmm?   :LOL:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Just looked at whose on the board and I'm the only one here. Talking to myself again. Maybe if I changed my aftershave.....


----------



## hobbes28

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Just looked at whose on the board and I'm the only one here. Talking to myself again. Maybe if I changed my aftershave.....



Yeah, High Karate went out in the late 70's.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just looked at whose on the board and I'm the only one here. Talking to myself again. Maybe if I changed my aftershave.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, High Karate went out in the late 70's.
Click to expand...


....and it'll come back in to fashion any day now  :LOL:


----------



## Chase

Is it time to go home yet?!?


----------



## MDowdey

white cotton panties....yes sir...so i told her...43 bananas, not 42....




md


----------



## mygrain

MDowdey said:
			
		

> white cotton panties....yes sir...so i told her...43 bananas, not 42....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> md


 :shock:  :?:


----------



## Corry

MDowdey said:
			
		

> white cotton panties....yes sir...so i told her...43 bananas, not 42....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> md




That's gotta be from a movie or sumthin.....


----------



## MDowdey

core_17 said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white cotton panties....yes sir...so i told her...43 bananas, not 42....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> md
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's gotta be from a movie or sumthin.....
Click to expand...


nope, it came straight out of my head...

md


----------



## Corry

Your're just weird.  Stay that way...it's entertaining.   



My buddy Mike used to come up to me and say goofy stuff like that...he'd walk up and say in a loud voice "So I says to her, I says..."  and then he'd just come up with some weird story off the top of his head...your panty/banana thing made me think of him!


----------



## MDowdey

if you only knew the damage that some bisquick, a tampon, and a blowdryer can make, it would...well...


my fallopian tubes hurt today...


md


----------



## mygrain

MDowdey said:
			
		

> if you only knew the damage that some bisquick, a tampon, and a blowdryer can make, it would...well...
> 
> 
> my fallopian tubes hurt today...
> 
> 
> md


----------



## Hertz van Rental

MDowdey said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white cotton panties....yes sir...so i told her...43 bananas, not 42....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> md
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's gotta be from a movie or sumthin.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope, it came straight out of my head...
> 
> md
Click to expand...



 :shock:   You keep panties in your head?


----------



## mygrain

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white cotton panties....yes sir...so i told her...43 bananas, not 42....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> md
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's gotta be from a movie or sumthin.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope, it came straight out of my head...
> 
> md
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :shock:   You keep panties in your head?
Click to expand...


That explains everything!!!!


----------



## Jeff Canes

i need to get off TPF now and start cooking now


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I really must make an effort to find a plumber to fix my central heating. It's been broken for over a year.

Oh! And I need to renew my passport. I've been meaning to do that for three years.......


----------



## ferny

I wonder how many rabbits it would take to make a coat.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

ferny said:
			
		

> I wonder how many rabbits it would take to make a coat.



They'd have to be pretty special rabbits. I mean, how would they hold the needles?


----------



## Karalee

Bleh, I hate the hiccups. Ive had them for about 10 minutes now :-?


----------



## ferny

*Boo!*


----------



## Hertz van Rental

ferny said:
			
		

> *Boo!*



Ferny, after musing about rabbits you just ain't scary!   




If you pinch the bridge of your nose with two fingers real hard, pushing up real into your eye brow ridge at the same time (with the same two fingers - squeezing and pushing up simultaneously) you hit a pressure point that stops hiccups. You need to maintain pressure for a long count of ten. Works like magic - better than anything else I've tried - and it's a great party trick


----------



## ferny

If you stick one finger in your mouth and hop up and down for long enough the hiccups will go to.


----------



## Corry

When a certain coupla forum members get you hooked on banana shakes..and you've used almost all of the vanilla ice cream...just use what vanilla you have left, then use some chocolate...add your banana and milk, and you've got yourself a banana split shake.  Damn that was good!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I really must finish painting the bathroom







but not right now


----------



## Corry

When I get goose bumps...I mean REALLY get goose bumps...it hurts.


----------



## aggiezach

Wow, this semester is almost over! It goes by so quickly and for once thats not a bad thing 



Zach


----------



## mygrain

Why does my deoderant say it lasts for 24 hours when it only last for 23?


----------



## Corry

Ewww...Stay away from Mygrain.  He's stinky.


----------



## mygrain

core_17 said:
			
		

> Ewww...Stay away from Mygrain.  He's stinky.



Not for another 22 and a half hours!


----------



## aggiezach

:lmao: I've still got a good 15 minutes!! 



Zach


----------



## aggiezach

This place is sooooo addictive.....
I really should be in bed right now! I've got work and class tomorrow and then a final exam!!!!


But its in Health so I'm not too worried about it 


Goodnight all, 
Zach


----------



## Corry

I KNOW, RIGHT?  I should be in bed now.  I shoulda been in bed TWO HOURS AGO!  Ok..I'm goin to dreamland too.  It's been a whole 24 hours since I had sweet dreams about my cute boyfriend so I need to take a trip to dreamland now.  Buh-bye.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

mygrain said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ewww...Stay away from Mygrain.  He's stinky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not for another 22 and a half hours!
Click to expand...


Swedish joke:

I'd like to buy some deodorant please.

Ball or aerosol?

Neither. I'd like it for my armpits...


----------



## mygrain

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> mygrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ewww...Stay away from Mygrain.  He's stinky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not for another 22 and a half hours!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Swedish joke:
> 
> I'd like to buy some deodorant please.
> 
> Ball or aerosol?
> 
> Neither. I'd like it for my armpits...
Click to expand...


 It's bad enough finding pit hairs stuck to it! :shock: Outside of toilet paper, deodorant has one of the worst jobs, no?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Girly razors


----------



## Canon Fan

Why can't I come up with a random though for this thread?


----------



## Nikon Fan

nice find in diggin this old thread up...I have loads of random thoughts today

this thread is really old
school is almost out...still a few projects to complete
i really like survivor and the season finale is sunday
i really like the amazing race and it ended last night
i really like the apprentice and it ends on thursday
i really like american idol but it feels like it's never gonna end
did a presentation today that went well
gave a speech monday that went well too
if only i could paint
and draw
and draw and paint
why is it that some people are psycho and others aren't
why is it that some people take advantage of others 
jeopardy has lots of smart folks
it's gettin hot here
writing random thoughts helps to clear the mind
i should do this more often
but then everyone would hate me here
and my rep would be really bad...oh wait it already is
however rep count is officially "You have -99958 Reputation points."
Random thoughts are coming out like crazy must go take pepto bismol to stop diarrea of the mind...and learn to spell diarrea 

that's all for now...stay tuned for more randomness


----------



## Alison

Why do they call it morning sickness when it comes at night or lasts all day?


----------



## LaFoto

I have NEVER known that, Alison. Never! For it stayed with me around the clock! It ought to be called 24-hour-sickness! 
Are you a sufferer? Poor, poor you!
During the last two pregnancies, I got standardized, liquified honey intravenously to overcome the sickness and stay fit. (With my first child, I *lost *weight [!] until I was well five months gone! No food stayed inside!) At least what little I ate when I was pregnant with my other two would stay with us, thanks to that honey.


----------



## Jeff Canes

I do not like Norah Jones


----------



## MDowdey

i am secretely tired of photography.


guess thats not a secret anymore.


oh yeah, and another random thought...before i die i will hike the appalachian trail completely.

md


----------



## Nikon Fan

I just noticed Alison's new title and it rocks  :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## JohnMF

Im hungry, i feel like eating a cheese burger but it's 7.00am. Maybe I should just settle for some toast. Then again i might drive to subway instead and get an Italian BMT with mayo and mustard, mmmm. The nearest Subway is 8 miles away though and i cant be bothered driving that far.

What should i do?

Can someone just buy me some decent fast food and deliver it to me please?

thanks


----------



## LaFoto

Karissa is leaving for Ireland today with her choir! Good trip! Success in your performances. Do tell us all about it! (And don't test too much whiskey at Bushmills!)


----------



## Alison

LaFoto said:
			
		

> I have NEVER known that, Alison. Never! For it stayed with me around the clock! It ought to be called 24-hour-sickness!
> Are you a sufferer? Poor, poor you!
> During the last two pregnancies, I got standardized, liquified honey intravenously to overcome the sickness and stay fit. (With my first child, I *lost *weight [!] until I was well five months gone! No food stayed inside!) At least what little I ate when I was pregnant with my other two would stay with us, thanks to that honey.



 :hugs: You're like a sister, I had IVs too! I lost weight when I was pregnant with my youngest until I was about 4-5 months along as well. Right now I'm just concentrating on getting enough water to stay hydrated and hoping the sickness stays away. 

My random thought...if April shows bring May flowers, what do May showers bring?? It's been rainly for 2 weeks and more rain in the forecast for this weekend!


----------



## Meysha

I just had my first can of real full sugar coke in about 2 years time and hated it. Bleurk! Which is strange because I used to love it, and hated diet coke. But now it's the other way around.


----------



## Canon Fan

Meysha, I am now the same way. Doesn't it suck?

Why is it that when I run a survey of "Available Wireless Networks" I see at least 4 of my neighbors networks which have like 0-5% signal strength and then mine that is at 70% or higher and my POS computer says "Wireless Network Not Available" !?!?!?!?!   issed:  :banghead:  :crazy:  :thumbdown:


----------



## Nikon Fan

Canon Fan's new avatar is freaking me out a bit...


----------



## Traci

:-| Why isn't it Friday yet?  :banghead:


----------



## Xmetal

It's Friday here! 

Random Thought: Why is my boss such a f*cking TIGHTARSE!!!???


----------



## Unimaxium

Whoah cool news! Today I got free tickets to the (very) sold-out U2 concert this saturday! My father was able to get them from where he works (a radio station), so it looks like he and I will be going tomorrow evening. I'm excited


----------



## Meysha

Hmm okay need to get this out to get my thoughts in order. 

Starting to get a bit worried about this Air Traffic Control Testing I have to do soon, although I dunno when exactly yet. (Hope it's not while I'm still overseas! ARGH!)

I've already done the tests when I last tried out 2 years ago - but then at the interview they told me I was too young. (Well thanks for leaving it till that stage to tell me guys! Grr!!) 
So I've been having a lot of second thoughts about.. is this really the job for me? blah blah blah - what will I do if I don't get in? ya know.
So I decided I really need to get my ass into gear and start studying for these tests seeing as though they could spring on me at any moment. And while I was doing it last night, i found I was really enjoying myself.
See I'm the sort of person that hates a normal job, which prolly explains why I've had so many. I get so bored in a job if I don't have responsibility. I need that drive and push and stress that ATC gives you. 

So to test out my theory - if this is the job for me - I found a site where they put an Atlanta en route radar screen on the net and also the radio. It is totally awesome. I sat there for over an hour late late last night just watching and listening.
 Then after a while, I figured out what was going on in this little part of the world and I started issuing commands myself and YAY the controller said the same things as me! That made me so happy. I figured that if I can pick it up that quickly without hardly any prior knowledge I know I'll be able to do it in real life.

Phew.. I feel a lot better now. Needed to get that out. Now I know what I'm gonna do... Yeah! I'm gonna be the badest, bestest, meanest controller you've all ever seen! Woo Hoo... (i hope!)


----------



## Unimaxium

That's really cool, Meysha. I didn't know you're working to do ATC. That sounds really interesting. I hope you do well!
So what is it about people on TPF and aviation? Is it just me or does it seem like we have so many people on this forum involved in airplanes in some way. Heck, even I have always had aspirations of getting a pilot's license some day, so I feel like I'm almost part of that group too. Maybe this is why Chase made Your Travel Forum.


----------



## Corry

My Random Thought:

Things might seem really bad. Things might seem totally out of control.  But these 'things' seem to work themselves out somehow, each and every time.  

(I really need to remember that)


----------



## Unimaxium

Final exams start tomorrow, and then I'm done with my junior year! So everyone please wish me luck 

I should keep corry's advice in mind.


----------



## Jeff Canes

I gave photograph up for about 2 years (85&86), still took snap-shots but it was with a 110 instamatic


----------



## sillyphaunt

I really really really really don't want to finish out these last 3 weeks of school. The nice weather is taunting me from outside the window.. "Kylie, come take some pictures, you know you want to, forget about the crop cultivation habits of the Zimbabwe women, you know you want to take some pictures!!!!"


----------



## ferny

I use my hands too much when I talk. They seem to flap around uncontrollably. I'm grateful that I know no deaf people. For all I know I could be signing out "your mum has a face like a donkey and smells of marmite".


----------



## Nikon Fan

Ferny, I have the same issues   Try being a communications major and giving lots of speeches with this issue   I get into trouble a lot for it


----------



## triggerhappy

> and what about the phrase "I don't drink coffee I drink tea my dear"


 


			
				ferny said:
			
		

> Never heard it. :scratch:


 
It's from the Sting song 'Englishman in New York'


----------



## triggerhappy

core_17 said:
			
		

> My Random Thought:
> 
> Things might seem really bad. Things might seem totally out of control. But these 'things' seem to work themselves out somehow, each and every time.


 
Best advice ever


----------



## photogoddess

Why do Ex husbands have to be such a PITA?


----------



## Meysha

I drank waaay too much tonight ... and also feel like I could eat a horse right now.
Why is it whenever you get drunk you always get really hungry!

:runs off to kitchen to find something to eat!:


----------



## Nikon Fan

Finals are now finished...FREEDOM   At least until June 6th


----------



## terri

That's a good feeling, Amanda.    :thumbup: 

I think JonMikal and Sillyphaunt have the best avatars in TPF right now.  

That is all.  Rock on.


----------



## Corry

At this point in my life, I am happier than I have ever been before.  Being in love is the most amazing thing I have ever encountered...there is nothing on earth like it.  I feel like I can really understand the definition of bliss now. 

That is my thought for the day.  Tune in tommorrow for more super-sappiness.


----------



## Nikon Fan

Are we really wasting time if we are spending it here?


----------



## Meysha

Two random thoughts today.

1. Only 38 days till I see my boyfriend - Yay! I miss him so much.
2. I'm watching the Monaco Grand Prix on tv at the moment and I've just realised I've walked along parts of the track. I've been there. It was such a trip out for a second.

oh and bonus random thought. Monaco really sucks. I don't get the big deal about it. It's not beautiful, there's just big appartment buildings everywhere. You're better off spending time in Italy or in France and just keeping your money in monaco.


----------



## ferny

Monaco is a crap race because there is nowhere to overtake at all. The only excitement is when someone crashes and it didn't happen enough yesterday.

I wonder if I'm going bald. I've always looked like I have a receding hairline when my hair is pulled back but it looked worse when I was in the bathroom this morning. Or perhaps it just noticed more because my face has a tiny bit of colour from the sun and the "bald" section is still white because it's covered by hair. 
Some peoiple look great bald, I wouldn't. I'm bad enough with hair!

My thighs are too big. I'm wearing a pair of jeans with a 32" waist and they're so lose they're hanging half way down my arse at the moment because I haven't got my belt on. But if I pull them up they're really tight on my thighs.


----------



## LilCujo

....I really don't feel like being at work today...I fell a bit lazy...

I actualy was sorta part of my first hockey fight yesterday..was kinda cool...a fight between my D and another guy happend in my crease. My D jumped on him and slamed him to the ice. Well I don't know about anyone else, but 1. there is no fighthing in my net, 2. my guy isn't going to get a penalty cuz well that sucks for the team. 

Ok so two guys, one twice my height and prolly twice my weight, then my guy who is mm about as tall maybe a littler taller then me and twice my weight. Here I am 5'5 about 130lbs trying to pull these guys off each other on skates, on ice..buahahahahahaha riiiight...I get my glove hand around my guy pull him off then get in the middle yelling at both of them...hehe it was fun and funny at the same time. Sucks being short sometimes...should have just kicked both thier butts and be done with it...


----------



## ferny

If you have trouble sleeping people tell you to drink warm milk. But if you have alcohol instead they tell you that you have a problem.


----------



## LilCujo

hmm how about both, alcohol in your milk? that way you have a better nights sleep and you only have half a problem


----------



## Jeff Canes

if the sky is green and the grass is blue then love is hate and hate is love


----------



## Hertz van Rental

why does celery go floppy?


----------



## Nikon Fan

who buys celery to know that it goes floppy?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

People who eat celery, but not very quickly.


----------



## Toffee

Random: I really like the llama song and I just don't know why.  It should annoy the hell out of me, but... http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/llama.php


----------



## Nikon Fan

Well I have a wealth of random thoughts and feelings floating through my head...so watch out this is gonna be one heck of a paragraph.

Why is it that some people get exactly what they want seemingly almost all the time while others that always attempt to do the right thing seemingly get screwed? Why is it that people closest to you can sometimes make you feel the worst...like a pile of crap.  Why is it that people talk great to your face and slam you behind your back? Why is it that I am obsessed at the moment with asking questions and thinking about things rather than just ignoring them like usual.  Why is it that the people I know the best think I'm am ignorant idiot, when really they just don't understand my creative genius   Okay that's enough for now....


----------



## Corry

Random thought of the day.  

Why does it seem like those without health insurance (namely, me) seem to be the ones with all the health problems?


----------



## Traci

Murphy's Law hard at work!

Sorry about the health problems, get better, K?


----------



## Artemis

This is why I always prefere englands NHS imho


----------



## Traci

Is it time to go home yet? This has been a really long work day!


----------



## photogoddess

Yes it has! :roll:  Let's plow!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## mygrain

"plowged"...a phrase used my my buds meaning : to use excessive amounts of alcohol to forget the daily events one might encounter while on the clock.


----------



## Traci

PG made up for that long day, she took us for a liquid lunch today!
Yes...she is a great boss!


----------



## photogoddess

Traci said:
			
		

> PG made up for that long day, she took us for a liquid lunch today!
> Yes...she is a great boss!




Shhhhhh - Don't tell! You'll get them all coming over here for a liquid lunch.


----------



## Artemis

I wont ask...or shall I?


----------



## Artemis

Yes I shall, whats a liquid lunch?


----------



## Traci

Arty...liquid lunch is when you have alcohol for or with lunch. In this case it was with lunch. PG is my boss, she felt we deserved a liquid lunch because it's been a tough week at work. It was only one round of very strong margaritas...yummy!


----------



## Meysha

YAY!!!! I bought a Canon 350D!!! Yippeeeeeeee!!! All paid for but I just have to wait now until Tuesday for it to be sent up here. They only had silvers in the shop but I wanted a sexy black one. ooohhh wwaaaa. 

So I had really crazy dreams last night of walking around with my new 'sexy' camera friend... hehehe. That was weird.

But not as weird as when I named my first laptop.... Larry the laptop. hehehe I was 12 and it was alll mine, and it was a cool laptop. Colour screen (they were all B&W before mine), huge 500MB Hard drive, and a CD player!!!! MWa ha ha ha ha! Larry was the choicest laptop in the school - but everyone else in my year had the same one too *sob* (but mine was still the coolest coz it was mine). 
Unfortunately my highschool principal was also called Larry. Ick!

Hmmm should I name my camera?.... how about Carmen the Canon?


----------



## Xmetal

Meysha said:
			
		

> YAY!!!! I bought a Canon 350D!!! Yippeeeeeeee!!! All paid for but I just have to wait now until Tuesday for it to be sent up here. They only had silvers in the shop but I wanted a sexy black one. ooohhh wwaaaa.



*jealous*


----------



## darin3200

Meysha said:
			
		

> YAY!!!! I bought a Canon 350D!!! Yippeeeeeeee!!!


There was one at a local technology store that I got to play with and it made me happy  I just went "oooooohhh, autofocus" and took 20 shots as fast as I could


----------



## fadingaway1986

Meysha said:
			
		

> YAY!!!! I bought a Canon 350D!!! Yippeeeeeeee!!! All paid for but I just have to wait now until Tuesday for it to be sent up here. They only had silvers in the shop but I wanted a sexy black one. ooohhh wwaaaa.
> 
> So I had really crazy dreams last night of walking around with my new 'sexy' camera friend... hehehe. That was weird.
> 
> But not as weird as when I named my first laptop.... Larry the laptop. hehehe I was 12 and it was alll mine, and it was a cool laptop. Colour screen (they were all B&W before mine), huge 500MB Hard drive, and a CD player!!!! MWa ha ha ha ha! Larry was the choicest laptop in the school - but everyone else in my year had the same one too *sob* (but mine was still the coolest coz it was mine).
> Unfortunately my highschool principal was also called Larry. Ick!
> 
> Hmmm should I name my camera?.... how about Carmen the Canon?



If it makes you feel better. My 300D is black and it shows dust!!!!! Argh. Dust dust everywhere! Meanwhile my film camera is kept in the same bag, and it's silver, and cant see any dust.

The dust drives me crazy.


----------



## fadingaway1986

Why do people want to give the death penalty to my baby. (My cat) See my other thread to find out what i mean. ""


----------



## Meysha

I passed my Air Traffic Control test!!! YAY!!!!!! A whole day of frikkin hard testing and I absolutely smashed each test. Yeah!! Sorry but I'm so happy. Last time I did the testing 2 years ago - I only just passed but this time I rocked! woohoo :cheer:

Now I have to come back down to Brisbane at the start of October for an Interview. Then 15 of us will get to go to the college. It started out as 3000 people applied, now there are 30 left so far.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Nikon Fan

I made homeade cheesecake for the first time ever and it was ummmmmmmm good


----------



## Xmetal

Scored a job as a Waiter and Home Delivery guy at a Thai Eatery.   

More money for meeeeeeeee!


----------



## Nikon Fan

Oooooooh another one...there may, just may be a car 30 miles from me that I'm calling about tommorow...please let it be an auto please let it be an auto...and a nice color


----------



## vonDrehle

I need to get my car detailed before school starts again...


----------



## Xmetal

Meysha said:
			
		

> I passed my Air Traffic Control test!!! YAY!!!!!! A whole day of frikkin hard testing and I absolutely smashed each test. Yeah!! Sorry but I'm so happy. Last time I did the testing 2 years ago - I only just passed but this time I rocked! woohoo :cheer:
> 
> Now I have to come back down to Brisbane at the start of October for an Interview. Then 15 of us will get to go to the college. It started out as 3000 people applied, now there are 30 left so far.
> 
> Fingers crossed.



"Tower this is Ghostrider requesting a fly-by!"

:twisted:


----------



## surfingfireman

"Negative Ghostrider, the pattern is full."


----------



## Corry

Sometimes when I'm alone...I google myself.


----------



## mygrain

wouldn't it be cool if someone would put a "return" key on the left side of the keyboard!?!
then my keystrokes could be much smoother in the running.


----------



## Xmetal

surfingfireman said:
			
		

> "Negative Ghostrider, the pattern is full."




"One of your snot-nosed jockeys did a fly-by on my tower at over 400 knots!!!"


I can just see Meysha in that state of mind. :twisted:


----------



## Traci

Why does jury duty take sooooo long?


----------



## photogoddess

How is Traci on TPF while on jury duty?


----------



## Traci

I paid to use the computer, I am REALLY bored.!


----------



## photogoddess

You must be bored. Next time, take the boss's pocket pc and get internet for free! :mrgreen:


----------



## summers_enemy

Random thoughts eh?  Boys suck!:mrgreen:


----------



## ferny

And if you ask nicely we nibble to.


----------



## sfaribault

The weather is HOT !!  



Steve  :thumbup:


----------



## Traci

I haven't been picked for a jury yet...yeah! Only 2 - 2 1/2 hours left!


----------



## Traci

I'm out...I'm out! Yay...no more jury duty for me, I did my public service for the year!


----------



## Corry

I'm off to Walmart to buy an umbrella, so I can go shoot the barrel races in the rain!   I sure hope they don't cancel the damn thing.


----------



## Corry

Follow up:

No cancellation!  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27787


----------



## leewald

I Was sitting out in the yard yesterday and was watching a sprinkler do its job.  Have you ever watched a sprinkler as it banged its way about 180 degrees one way,  hit a stop than banged its way the other way,  and again and again and again.  as i was watching this most tedious process the thought came to mind that this is the simplest example of a robot executing a job.


----------



## ferny

Samsung. Saaaam-SUNG. Samsong. Samsoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom. Simsang. Sammmmmm-sungk!

Samsung. Great name.


----------



## Corry

My boyfriend is leaving me today to go to Indianapolis for GenCon...  Not sure if he'll be back Thursday night or Friday night yet.     I didn't know about this til yesterday.    I'm so sad right now.


----------



## Traci

Why is it so hard for me to wake up on the morning? Now my eyes are watering because I'm tired and it annoying...argh!


----------



## doenoe

i just bought 2 cans of pringles......new kind (at least, they are new here). Something with bacon and i just dont like em. I liked the barbeque stuff, those are great, but these.................bleh.
Dont know why i bougt 2 though.


----------



## Corry

core_17 said:
			
		

> My boyfriend is leaving me today to go to Indianapolis for GenCon...  Not sure if he'll be back Thursday night or Friday night yet.     I didn't know about this til yesterday.    I'm so sad right now.



Plans cancelled...he's not going. I'm happy he's not leaving me, but sad for him, cuz this is something he really looks forward to.  I'll have to make sure to give him lots of :hug:: today.  

And maybe a bit of something else...





















...I'm talking about Apple Pie people! Git yer minds outta the gutter!


----------



## doenoe

i was thinking Pringles...............really. You can get a can from me, for free


----------



## summers_enemy

summers_enemy said:
			
		

> Random thoughts eh?  Boys suck!:mrgreen:



New random thought... Boys are confusing! :mrgreen:

And I'm not even touching the nibble comment (although it was great!) because it comes very close to the confusion   Someone really REALLY needs to make a book about how men think  :roll:


----------



## photogoddess

summers_enemy said:
			
		

> New random thought... Boys are confusing! :mrgreen:
> 
> And I'm not even touching the nibble comment (although it was great!) because it comes very close to the confusion   Someone really REALLY needs to make a book about how men think  :roll:



Boys aren't confusing. You just have to understand that when they say something, thats generally exactly what they mean. Women try to read too much into things and THAT'S why we think they are confusing.


----------



## summers_enemy

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Boys aren't confusing. You just have to understand that when they say something, thats generally exactly what they mean. Women try to read too much into things and THAT'S why we think they are confusing.



:meh::meh::meh:

So if he says that I'm too good for him, he _actually_ believes that I'm too good for him?!?! :x


----------



## photogoddess

summers_enemy said:
			
		

> :meh::meh::meh:
> 
> So if he says that I'm too good for him, he _actually_ believes that I'm too good for him?!?! :x



Probably.   You'd be amazed at how simple guys really are.  :hugs:


----------



## Karalee

how the heck am I going to write a mission statement for this company if I don't really know what one is :lmao:

Im in trouble


----------



## Alison

Seasonal allergies suck


----------



## Traci

I think it's Spaghettios for lunch today! :cheer:


----------



## ferny

summers_enemy said:
			
		

> New random thought... Boys are confusing! :mrgreen:
> 
> And I'm not even touching the nibble comment (although it was great!) because it comes very close to the confusion   Someone really REALLY needs to make a book about how men think  :roll:


Well, I've been sitting here all day and trying to figure out how a girl thinks and then why I'm thinking what I'm thinking and then trying to figure out why I'm thinking about what I'm thinking.

Perhaps we should join forces because at the moment, my brain is splitting into lots of little pieces.


----------



## summers_enemy

ferny said:
			
		

> Well, I've been sitting here all day and trying to figure out how a girl thinks and then why I'm thinking what I'm thinking and then trying to figure out why I'm thinking about what I'm thinking.
> 
> Perhaps we should join forces because at the moment, my brain is splitting into lots of little pieces.



That's a good idea, because for the last 2 weeks my brain has been splitting into little pieces.  I'm over analyzing things to the extremes also and then yesterday he tells me that not only did he not mean 3/4 of what he said but that he also was in "no mental state" to say it  It's postively maddening!!! :x


----------



## Corry

Home made milkshakes made with half vanilla ice cream, half chocolate icecream, and one banana, are the best things ever thought of.  De-lic-ous.


----------



## ferny

summers_enemy said:
			
		

> That's a good idea, because for the last 2 weeks my brain has been splitting into little pieces.  I'm over analyzing things to the extremes also and then yesterday he tells me that not only did he not mean 3/4 of what he said but that he also was in "no mental state" to say it  It's postively maddening!!! :x


I guess I'm lucky then, in that mine is entirely self-inflicted (again). Which means I should be able to turn off my brain and think about something else, right............?


----------



## Meysha

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHGHGHGHghhhhghhgghghgh1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

There you go... I screamed for you ferny. That was fun... I feel a lot better now. Good luck turning your brain off.  hehehehe.

I have 2 assignments due tomorrow that I haven't started - one french one that'll be easy - but a lot of work. And one photography one that'll just be a plain ***** in the ass to do. :-( And I've got all this other **** to do. Grrrrr. Why does everything get busy at once?

did my first weekend back at the chocolate shop after a whole year of not working there. Nothing's changed... still heaps of fun - but I got **** loads of paperwork done... makes me wonder what the other girl's been doing there. AH well.... she'll probbaly be thinkin the same about me. hehehehe.


----------



## Meysha

Wow....I just edsfqxz  <- sorry1


----------



## Meysha

Hahaha! that was hilarious! I was trying to type, but the puppy kept walking over the keyboard to get me to play with him, but he somehow managed to send the post! 

But what I wanted to say, Wow I just shot my first roll of 35mm in like forever.... well maybe a couple of years at least. I mainly stick to MF now and digital... it was fun though the 35mm. Now I've just gotta get it developed and hope that they turn out. :cheer:


----------



## summers_enemy

Time for another random Tina thought then....hmmm.............

I have no domestic skills and yet I keep feeling this strange desire to aspire to be a housewife, go figure :mrgreen:

Oh yes, and today...we are indifferent to boys


----------



## ferny

> did my first weekend back at the chocolate shop after a whole year of not working there. Nothing's changed... still heaps of fun


Really? 

:mrgreen:



> Hahaha! that was hilarious!


You sure about that? 

Eeek, I'm being very catty today! :shock: :hug:: 



> Oh yes, and today...we are indifferent to boys


Girls are still a pain in the arse though.


----------



## Meysha

35mm is ****. I hate it. I hate film. Grrrr. :-(

Hmmm nah... 35mm is good, the film I used is ****. Everything is so bright and colourful and over the top.... I think I'm just used to the de-sat digital look. Ah well. Still was fun to do.



> You sure about that?


 Well I thought it was funny. :-(

Awwwww. Poor mr ferny.... thinking girls are a pain in the arse. We're not. We're actually quite fun and nice and friendly but only when you get into our little club. :greenpbl:


----------



## ferny

> 35mm is ****. I hate it. I hate film. Grrrr.
> 
> Hmmm nah... 35mm is good, the film I used is ****. Everything is so bright and colourful and over the top.... I think I'm just used to the de-sat digital look. Ah well. Still was fun to do.


You'll have to show us. :greenpbl:



> Awwwww. Poor mr ferny.... thinking girls are a pain in the arse. We're not. We're actually quite fun and nice and friendly but only when you get into our little club.


So, what would I have to do to get into this special club? :greenpbl:


----------



## vixenta

I wish i was a mind reader sometimes.


----------



## Meysha

> So, what would I have to do to get into this special club?


Huh? So you think you're not in the club? So does that mean you think I'm a pain the arse?

:-( *sob*

The initiation into the girls club is very treacherous journey that not many make, and even fewer are willing to talk about it.


----------



## summers_enemy

ferny said:
			
		

> So, what would I have to do to get into this special club? :greenpbl:



Step numero uno: No using creepy pedophilish "come here little girl" eyebrows...surely there is a better suggestive smiley than that somewhere :meh:

Random thought:  I must stop thinking about boys


----------



## ferny

> I wish i was a mind reader sometimes.


Think about it, you don't really. The chances of you hearing what's on the mind of the people you're interested in knowing more about not being nice are high. And when you're out in public you'd be deafened by people wondering what they're going to have for dinner and if they should sit Aunty Mavis next to Frank, the family's black sheep.



> Huh? So you think you're not in the club? So does that mean you think I'm a pain the arse?
> 
> *sob*
> 
> The initiation into the girls club is very treacherous journey that not many make, and even fewer are willing to talk about it.


Vicky, you'll always be a pain in the arse. But around you I'm Dale Winton, so I enjoy your company. :hug::

And not talk about it, just like you didn't? :mrgreen:



> Step numero uno: No using creepy pedophilish "come here little girl" eyebrows...surely there is a better suggestive smiley than that somewhere


 There is and I did use it, so :greenpbl:


----------



## summers_enemy

I've often wondered about that little green guy's motives 

Now then, food doesn't make itself unfortunately.  It would be so awesome to simply think "Hmmm...I'd like a salad for lunch" and have one magically appear.  I wish mom didn't have to work sometimes


----------



## ferny

> I've often wondered about that little green guy's motives


He's the knee tickler. :mrgreen:


Right now, I like girls again.


----------



## summers_enemy

ferny said:
			
		

> He's the knee tickler. :mrgreen:







> Right now, I like girls again.



Good for you :roll: 

This is about all that's on my mind right now :mrgreen:


----------



## ferny

I thought you'd go for one of those in the middle of your tongue. I've never seen one like that. :shock: 
Unless she's been eating the Christmas cake and it's two silver balls from the decorations. :scratch:


----------



## summers_enemy

I was originally just fantasizing about the standard middle of the tongue piercing.  But Google brought me that under an image search and I've never seen it before either.  It'll probably hurt like a mother...but I want one sooooooooooo bad :mrgreen:


----------



## ferny

*grabs large nail, a block of wood and a hammer*

Grab an ice-cube and we're all set.


----------



## summers_enemy

Err... :| I'm having second thoughts   Unless, of course, you do happen to have a bottle of rubbing alcohol on hand too, and something to soak up all the blood?


----------



## ferny

I have an opened bottle of Baileys which is a few months old, a bottle of Absinthe wiha  couple of glasses worth left, an open bottle of Drambuie and a Sambuca I've not opened yet. Oh, and loads of bitter. No rubbing alcohol though. 
Of course, if I drink all that I may be up for some rubbing of my own.


----------



## summers_enemy

No sexy winking you big alcoholic   I've not even heard of half that stuff :shock:


----------



## Meysha

Ohhh I have! Tasted all of em too! not at once though. ick!

*Miracle of the month... well actually year!:*
I fit into my old jeans!!!! YAY!!!!!! This is a miracle! YAY YAY :cheer: I ran screaming round the house with just my jeans on :shock: shouting "YEAH!! My jeans fit!!!!!!"
I think I scared (and blinded) my sister though. oops.

:mrgreen:  <-- me at the moment! hmmm so excercise does pay off... who would've guessed?


----------



## ferny

I now weigh ten stones thanks to a diet of cakes and biscuits. :mrgreen:


----------



## Meysha

well eating cockies every morning would burn off a few calories I would imagine. ;-)


----------



## ferny

I hate painting ceilings.

Painting my sister is fun though.


----------



## Karalee

My fiances just gone to quit his job. His soon to be ex boss and him act like theyre married.

This is going to be an ugly divorce.


----------



## terri

I'm trying to think if I've ever contributed to this thread. I think so, but I'm too lazy to look.

Kara, I hope it turns out for the best. :thumbup:


----------



## Corry

Terri, you've contributed 9 times.


----------



## terri

core_17 said:
			
		

> Terri, you've contributed 9 times.


 dang, I'm good. :sillysmi: 

But not as good as having a smashed PB&J for lunch. Now, that's when I know I'm cooking with fire.


----------



## Corry

Here is everyone that has contributed to this thread: 

User Name Posts 
core_17  65 
Hertz van Rental  32 
ferny  30 
MDowdey  26 
mygrain  25 
photogoddess  21 
santino  15 
Karalee  14 
Meysha  13 
eromallagadnama  13 
Traci  11 
summers_enemy  11 
Jeff Canes  10 
terri  10 
Artemis  8 
Chase  8 
malachite  7 
hobbes28  7 
Big Mike  5 
Not Neve  5 
Xmetal  5 
LaFoto  5 
aggiezach  5 
Geronimo  4 
AlisonPower  4 
Nytmair  4 
motcon  3 
Canon Fan  3 
havoc  3 
Unimaxium  3 
fadingaway1986  2 
triggerhappy  2 
LilCujo  2 
doenoe  2 
Scott WRG Editor  2 
Lula  1 
darin3200  1 
JohnMF  1 
Niki  1 
Jovian  1 
Toffee  1 
crystalview  1 
Scurra  1 
vonDrehle  1 
leewald  1 
vixenta  1 
manda  1 
Aga  1 
Luminosity  1 
voodoocat  1 
2Stupid2Duck  1 
sillyphaunt  1 
surfingfireman  1 
sfaribault  1 


I guess I'm a spammer.  Oh well,  It's my thread, and I can spam if I want to.  

On a totally unrelated topic, the building supply delivery guy that was just here shorted us BIGTIME.  Well, he didn't, the actual store did, and the delivery guy caught it when he got here....we ordered 70 boxes of soffit, and got 7.  Nice.


----------



## Traci

terri said:
			
		

> But not as good as having a smashed PB&J for lunch. Now, that's when I know I'm cooking with fire.



These are even better when you put potato chips in the sandwich too!


----------



## terri

Traci said:
			
		

> These are even better when you put potato chips in the sandwich too!


 Now ya tell me, Traci! Chips are still in the bag.


----------



## terri

core_17 said:
			
		

> Here is everyone that has contributed to this thread:
> 
> User Name Posts
> core_17 65
> Hertz van Rental 32
> ferny 30
> MDowdey 26
> mygrain 25
> photogoddess 21
> santino 15
> Karalee 14
> Meysha 13
> eromallagadnama 13
> Traci 11
> summers_enemy 11
> Jeff Canes 10
> terri 10
> Artemis 8
> Chase 8
> malachite 7
> hobbes28 7
> Big Mike 5
> Not Neve 5
> Xmetal 5
> LaFoto 5
> aggiezach 5
> Geronimo 4
> AlisonPower 4
> Nytmair 4
> motcon 3
> Canon Fan 3
> havoc 3
> Unimaxium 3
> fadingaway1986 2
> triggerhappy 2
> LilCujo 2
> doenoe 2
> Scott WRG Editor 2
> Lula 1
> darin3200 1
> JohnMF 1
> Niki 1
> Jovian 1
> Toffee 1
> crystalview 1
> Scurra 1
> vonDrehle 1
> leewald 1
> vixenta 1
> manda 1
> Aga 1
> Luminosity 1
> voodoocat 1
> 2Stupid2Duck 1
> sillyphaunt 1
> surfingfireman 1
> sfaribault 1
> 
> 
> I guess I'm a spammer. Oh well, It's my thread, and I can spam if I want to.
> 
> On a totally unrelated topic, the building supply delivery guy that was just here shorted us BIGTIME. Well, he didn't, the actual store did, and the delivery guy caught it when he got here....we ordered 70 boxes of soffit, and got 7. Nice.


 ewww.....Corry said "soffit". I'm still recovering from my roofing job, girl!!! uke:


----------



## Traci

Sorry Terri...That's the only way I eat PB&J, with the chips in the sandwich, yum! Some of my friends think I weird for that...until they try it of course!


----------



## terri

I'm gonna try it next time. :salute:


----------



## Corry

terri said:
			
		

> ewww.....Corry said "soffit". I'm still recovering from my roofing job, girl!!! uke:



Heheh...sorry, that's what I deal with on a daily basis!


----------



## doenoe

you put chips on your sandwich, together with peanut butter and jelly? well, thats a new one for me. 
Wont say its disgusting or good, since i never tried it. Maybe ill try it once im sh!tfaced.............so by sunday you will probably know if i liked it or not.


----------



## Traci

I'd recommend regular potato chips or fritos, both are good. Doritos or Cheetos taste funny, imo anyways. Enjoy!


----------



## Alison

Mmmmmmmmmm Traci said Fritos.....mmmmmm


----------



## Traci

Baby Evelyn is gonna like some good stuff when she grows up! :thumbsup:


----------



## doenoe

i better put all that stuff on the counter before i leave home. So i can make that sandwich without searching for all that stuff. Probably wake up the whole house.........and the neighbours. Cause ill probably wont find any jelly and then i have to wake up the nieghbours and ask if they got some. And then they will get angry and start throwing jelly at me.......but its on me then and not on the sandwich. Then i have to scrape of the jelly of my clothes with a knife, cause thats the logical thing to do with jelly. Then ill cut myself in the pinky toe, cause im drunk and i havent got a clue to what im doing. Then the ambulance has to come and the reporters come to and they all have to wake up and stuff. But the ambulance hasnt got enough gas, so they send the chopper. After that........................uhm, ill just put it all on the counter


----------



## Corry

doenoe said:
			
		

> i better put all that stuff on the counter before i leave home. So i can make that sandwich without searching for all that stuff. Probably wake up the whole house.........and the neighbours. Cause ill probably wont find any jelly and then i have to wake up the nieghbours and ask if they got some. And then they will get angry and start throwing jelly at me.......but its on me then and not on the sandwich. Then i have to scrape of the jelly of my clothes with a knife, cause thats the logical thing to do with jelly. Then ill cut myself in the pinky toe, cause im drunk and i havent got a clue to what im doing. Then the ambulance has to come and the reporters come to and they all have to wake up and stuff. But the ambulance hasnt got enough gas, so they send the chopper. After that........................uhm, ill just put it all on the counter




 Smoke any crack lately?


----------



## doenoe

i dont do crack........im from holland, i smoke pot all the time


----------



## Karalee

My boys unemployed and were going on vacation.... 

And for the trip I bought one of these :shock:


----------



## Alison

I am still craving a PB&J + Frito sandwich. I will be stopping at the gas station on the way home from getting the boys to get some Fritos.


----------



## Traci

:cheer: Yay, I have converted someone! Yummy, I wish we hadn't ran out of peaunt butter or I'd have that for lunch!


----------



## hobbes28

Evil woman... :twisted:


----------



## doenoe

darn, i missed my PB&J with chips sandwich today.................maybe tomorow. Im just to tired to run downstairs now and make one.


----------



## tmpadmin

Why do people think I'm nuts for putting mustard on my PB&J?


----------



## Traci

eeeewwww  uke: ...maybe because its really gross!


----------



## Alison

Why do large dogs feel they need to be in your lap?  Hope is now 6 months old, probably a good 40ish lbs and is not content unless she is in my lap. I finally got her to chew her bone next to the chair, but she's persistent and keeps trying to sneak up on me. :mrgreen:


----------



## bace

Why did the new girl at work suddenly become single and henforth a serious distration.

*focus*


----------



## Traci

Bace...it's Murphy hard at work.


----------



## LaFoto

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Why do large dogs feel they need to be in your lap?  Hope is now 6 months old, probably a good 40ish lbs and is not content unless she is in my lap. I finally got her to chew her bone next to the chair, but she's persistent and keeps trying to sneak up on me. :mrgreen:


 
The "lap" will be gone soon, anyway, no more room on your knees for a dog, and so she will learn the hard way - she'll just fall off of your knees thanks to Evelyn Maria!


----------



## bace

Traci said:
			
		

> Bace...it's Murphy hard at work.


 
Or his legal team.


----------



## Meysha

Why does it have to get hot again.... i was just getting used to 'normal' weather and now summer decides it's here.

Although apparently it's raining outside, I wouldn't know you see... I'm stuck in this stimulant vacuum that is slowly sucking out all my inspiration into the dull blue walls and grey desk top. Grrrrr. I want to be outside. Or I want a job that makes me think at least and keeps me busy, challenged and interested. Grrrr. I hate being bored. Grrrrr. I'm bored. Grrr I hate it. I think I'll go chew on my arm for a while. 

Why does adrian have to live so far away? :-(

I really wish I didn't eat that meat pie for lunch today... it was yummy but.


----------



## Corry

Meysha said:
			
		

> Why does it have to get hot again.... i was just getting used to 'normal' weather and now summer decides it's here.
> 
> Although apparently it's raining outside, I wouldn't know you see... I'm stuck in this stimulant vacuum that is slowly sucking out all my inspiration into the dull blue walls and grey desk top. Grrrrr. I want to be outside. Or I want a job that makes me think at least and keeps me busy, challenged and interested. Grrrr. I hate being bored. Grrrrr. I'm bored. Grrr I hate it. I think I'll go chew on my arm for a while.
> 
> Why does adrian have to live so far away? :-(
> 
> I really wish I didn't eat that meat pie for lunch today... it was yummy but.



Summer??? What do you mean summer? It's getting cold out...ARE YOU STEALING MY SUMMER???? THIEF!!!


----------



## Meysha

Please take it. It's hot enough here in winter. We don't need summer! I'm thinking of placing it on ebay.


----------



## summers_enemy

How can people be so different online than they are in "real life". Talking to a friend of mine for the first time online tonight and he's so very blah. It's weird...


----------



## bace

People find me extremely funny on MSN. Like, I make most of my dates on MSN. Then they meet me, and they're like, 'you're not that funny', and i'm like 'are you still gonna make out with me?', and they're like 'waiter can I get another drink', and i'm like 'I'll take that as a yes'.


----------



## Meysha

hahaha!!! 

I find the same thing... I think I'm different online to what I am in person. Eventhough I'm pretty nice online, I'm a lot nicer and helpful in person and very patient. And I'm a lot more fun in person.... or as some people like to call it... crazy. I just call it blonde fun! hehe.

I guess writing gives you more time to think up a witty response, or more time to say to yourself gawd I really couldn't be bothered writing this for the umpteenth time, I'll let someone else do it.


----------



## Alison

I'm not sure if I'm the same in person, you'd have to ask Aubrey, or some of the JT goers for their assessment :mrgreen:


----------



## tmpadmin

I get a stunt double for all my "real world" activities.


----------



## bace

Yeah, I usually enter threads thinking "what is the funniest thing I could say right now".

Get's me in trouble sometimes.

I also post way to much.


----------



## ferny

I'm exactly the same in person as I am online, I just look different. They always look me up and down and then laugh for some reason. Maybe it's the giant nappy I wear as my going out clothes, or the nanny who I need to give me my feeding when I'm hungry. Some people don't like breast feeding in public, the prudes.


----------



## photogoddess

ferny said:
			
		

> I'm exactly the same in person as I am online, I just look different. They always look me up and down and then laugh for some reason. Maybe it's the giant nappy I wear as my going out clothes, or the nanny who I need to give me my feeding when I'm hungry. Some people don't like breast feeding in public, the prudes.



:shock:


----------



## terri

mmmm.....shrimp with lobster sauce is a nice lunch.....mmmm.....

oh, and our phone repair guy is hot. :mrgreen:


----------



## PetersCreek

I'm being surreptitiously followed by unkempt cats.


----------



## bace

Damnit the new chick is making more money than me now!!!


----------



## Corry

PetersCreek said:
			
		

> I'm being surreptitiously followed by unkempt cats.



Did you post this just so I would have to look words up?


----------



## PetersCreek

core_17 said:
			
		

> Did you post this just so I would have to look words up?


My work here is done.


----------



## Corry

PetersCreek said:
			
		

> My work here is done.



Well, ya know..if you took the salmon outta yer pockets, you wouldn't be followed by the cats in the first place.


----------



## photogoddess

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I'm the same in person, you'd have to ask Aubrey, or some of the JT goers for their assessment :mrgreen:



You're exactly the same in person. Come to think of it, I think we were all the same as our online personas. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jeff Canes

photogoddess said:
			
		

> You're exactly the same in person. Come to think of it, I think we were all the same as our online personas. :mrgreen:



No, Malachite seemed taller in person and Voodoo shorter.


----------



## Nikon Fan

My random thought for the day: WALMART PHOTO LAB SUCKS 

They're closed to install new equipment, which yes is a good thing, buttttttttt I have 20 prints do for class tommorow that walmart has to develop b/c it's the only place w/in 45 mins that has a 1 hr lab...theyre not due til 3 tommorow, but they said the pics probably won't be done til 4....SUCKS BIG TIME  Anddd to top if off I asked the guy to do a CD @300 DPI, and he didn't know what I was talking about...who wants someone scanning their prints that doesn't know what 300dpi is?????????? NOT ME...
Frickin small town stores....


----------



## Meysha

I hate nescafe coffee. It's horrible. I love Moccona or however it's spelt.

I love my wacom tablet. but I have no idea how to use dreamweaver. It's so confuddling.

Whatever happened to the TPF Soap Opera???


----------



## Nikon Fan

Meysha said:
			
		

> Whatever happened to the TPF Soap Opera???



Have you read any of the Bace/Terri posts lately?


----------



## Meysha

hahaha yes I have. They've been very entertaining.

But do you remember that soap opera I'm talking about? that was pretty damn funny when it was running.


----------



## Nikon Fan

Yah I do...we're gonna have to dig it up now


----------



## Corry

Hey, didn't I start that thread?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Yep  I bumped it up...


----------



## Meysha

wow it's really hard to read. I'll edit it all and post it in there nicely formatted in a minute.


----------



## ferny

photogoddess said:
			
		

> :shock:


Just like that!

Sometimes.... sometimes it hurts.


----------



## Corry

I went to Walgreens to buy a birthday card for my co-worker who will be 80 tommorrow.... and ya know how they have the cards for specific ages?  Well it only went up to 75!!!!!  So I had to get a generic, non-specific age card.


----------



## photogoddess

core_17 said:
			
		

> I went to Walgreens to buy a birthday card for my co-worker who will be 80 tommorrow.... and ya know how they have the cards for specific ages?  Well it only went up to 75!!!!!  So I had to get a generic, non-specific age card.



Isn't that a form of age discrimination?


----------



## Corry

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Isn't that a form of age discrimination?



That's what my best friend said!!!! (she was with me when I picked it out)

Next random thought...there is a Fransiscan (sp?) Priest out in the shop here at my work right now.  I guess I should be a good girl then, huh?


----------



## Corry

Random thought for the day: 

I'M SO EXCITED! WILLY WONKA AND THE CHOCOLATE FACTORY IS ON TOMMORROW! (the original version)


----------



## Verbal

random thought:
HOLY THREAD RESSURECTION BATMAN!


----------



## Corry

Verbal said:
			
		

> random thought:
> HOLY THREAD RESSURECTION BATMAN!




Yeah, but this is a continuous thread, so it can be ressurected. 

Next random thought: 

Why do I waste my weekends off doing nothing?


----------



## Corry

Who knew is was so difficult to add together 300 4 and 5 digit numbers together?


----------



## LaFoto

This morning I went to church.
And during the sermon, to while away my time (erm... well , wrong wording, I ought to say "lapped up his each and every word", but.. well)... ok, so to while away my time I simultaneously translated all he said into English in my mind :roll:
Oh, the things that you do when ... you haven't got a camera with you :roll:
No, actually I quite like going to church on Sundays...


----------



## digital flower

This is what I like about winter:

   
NOTHING
:x :x :x :x 
:angry1: :angry1:


----------



## woodsac

I wonder if anyone else just sits at work...refreshing the pages...over and over and over and over....?


----------



## JTHphoto

woodsac, that sounds about right...


----------



## Toffee

I think I'm ill: I have had no urge to eat chocolate all day :er:  Something must be wrong...


----------



## Traci

Toffee said:
			
		

> I think I'm ill: I have had no urge to eat chocolate all day :er:  Something must be wrong...



There must be something in the air...I feel the same way.  

I've been so busy the last two weeks I haven't had time to process my shots from two weeks ago, let alone done laundry. I guess when I have no more clothes and have to due laundry, I can sit and process those shots from San Francisco. :meh:


----------



## Toffee

Traci said:
			
		

> There must be something in the air...I feel the same way.
> 
> I've been so busy the last two weeks I haven't had time to process my shots from two weeks ago, let alone done laundry. I guess when I have no more clothes and have to due laundry, I can sit and process those shots from San Francisco. :meh:


 
Blimey, this may be a laundry related chocolate lurgy.  I just got back from ski hols and am surrounded by wet clothes that I am desperately trying to dry so I can pack them before I move house on Thursday morning. 4 washing machine loads! I'm passing on the ironing this week :er:


----------



## Jeff Canes

woodsac said:
			
		

> I wonder if anyone else just sits at work...refreshing the pages...over and over and over and over....?


 
No


----------



## clarinetJWD

I don't understand Signals and Systems class...and it's only the second week.


----------



## Verbal

I am sick of chemistry and I like the voice of AC/DC's first singer.


----------



## bantor

I hate working midnight shift.  12:00 at night to 8:00 in the morning really doesn't do it for me.


----------



## clarinetJWD

bantor said:
			
		

> I hate working midnight shift.  12:00 at night to 8:00 in the morning really doesn't do it for me.


Yeesh...have fun with that


----------



## bantor

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Yeesh...have fun with that


 
You can be pretty sure I won't.  Except for the times when there is little to do and I can mess around with the laser.


----------



## clarinetJWD

bantor said:
			
		

> You can be pretty sure I won't.  Except for the times when there is little to do and I can mess around with the laser.


haha, powerful enough to cut things?


----------



## bantor

you betchya http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41586


----------



## Alexandra

I'm frustrated at this:




			
				Photobucket said:
			
		

> *Your album is *50.33 MB*. Free accounts are limited to 50 MB.
> Please *upgrade* or reduce your album size by removing pictures.


----------



## Alison

My ear hurts...a  lot


----------



## Chase

I want to go to DC now...


----------



## Verbal

I have to pee


----------



## Traci

Chase said:
			
		

> I want to go to DC now...



I just want to go to DC...damn knee.


----------



## terri

I'm drinking a very fine Beaujolais at the moment....AND the teenager is finally employed. :cheer:

Life is good!


----------



## terri

Traci said:
			
		

> I just want to go to DC...damn knee.


yeah! I SO wish you were coming, girl!! :hug::


----------



## Traci

terri said:
			
		

> yeah! I SO wish you were coming, girl!! :hug::



Thanks Terri! :hug::


----------



## Alison

You'll be missed, Traci!


----------



## mysteryscribe

I likes to take dem pitchers but ahm afraid I ain't very good at it.  I'm just a back woods country photographer.  Then city boys with them diggy things are the cats meow.  So they say


----------



## Traci

Alison said:
			
		

> You'll be missed, Traci!



Thanks Alison! :hug::


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

I dont like chocolate...I am ok with that - it probably is a good thing that I don't.


----------



## Traci

Why does the last hour of work feel like it takes FOR-EV-ER!


----------



## Verbal

I feel like such a friggin' teenager....I've got anti-parent angst at the moment.  Gosh.


----------



## Traci

Verbal said:
			
		

> I feel like such a friggin' teenager....I've got anti-parent angst at the moment.  Gosh.


 I so remember those days! 

I'm tired...can I take a nap now?


----------



## Verbal

I'm so sick of my Computer Security class.  The homework is ridiculous..it all comes straight from the book, and a couple of the questions in this chapter seem like they were just pulled out of the author's astronaut.  I can't figure out how to complete the question, because when I go to the site it tells me to it wants me to buy some $600 software!


----------



## malachite

Dont'ya hate those people that just show up here outta the clear blue only to leave a one-liner?


----------



## photo gal

dang, the exterminator showed up and I wasn't dressed!  Talk about a scramble!  : )


----------



## anicole

I hate having to say goodbye.  Leaves me with a case of the blues, or greens, as it were.


----------



## photo gal

anicole said:
			
		

> I hate having to say goodbye. Leaves me with a case of the blues, or greens, as it were.


 

:hug:: :hugs:


----------



## photogoddess

malachite said:
			
		

> Dont'ya hate those people that just show up here outta the clear blue only to leave a one-liner?



Yeah - pretty much. So rude to forget all about TPF.  I'd call you stranger but I'm the only one around her that isn't a stranger to you lately.  
:lmao:


----------



## anicole

photo gal said:
			
		

> :hug:: :hugs:


 
ty!


----------



## Corry

Random thought of the day: 

Why does 17 days have to be so LONG!??


----------



## summers_enemy

I really, really want a blue raspberry slushy.


----------



## Corry

Today's random thought: 

WHY DOES 15 DAYS HAVE TO BE SO *LONG!!!???*


----------



## photo gal

core_17 said:
			
		

> Today's random thought:
> 
> WHY DOES 15 DAYS HAVE TO BE SO *LONG!!!???*


 
Getting antsy there Corry?????:lmao: :hugs:


----------



## Corry

photo gal said:
			
		

> Getting antsy there Corry?????:lmao: :hugs:



No, not at all.  It's not like I wanna get OUT OF THIS ENTIRE STATE FOR 4 1/2 DAYS or anything.  

Corry needs a vacation.  

Corry misses her friends.  

Corry can't wait to visit THREE CITIES in 4 days.

Corry can't wait to try all sorts of food she's never imagined eating!  

Corry can't wait to RELAX!


----------



## doenoe

i think its all groovy........random eh


----------



## Corry

doenoe said:
			
		

> i think its all groovy........random eh



Corry thinks Daan is GROOOOOVY!


----------



## doenoe

woooohooooooo, you're really groovy to Corry.

oh and i want my new camera bag to arrive...its taking too long.


----------



## Corry

:mrgreen:  

Awww...I bet it'll get to ya soon.  But I know EXACTLY HOW YOU FEEL! I feel that way everytime I order anything!


----------



## terri

summers_enemy said:
			
		

> I really, really want a blue raspberry slushy.


wow....now that you've mentioned it....I want one, too!  

Summertime is coming! :cheer:


----------



## doenoe

it totally is, it was bloody warm here today. Good thing, except when you're working all day :er:
But this whole week is going to be warm, summer is groovy.


----------



## Corry

New random thought:  

Is Daan trying to popularize the word 'groovy' again? :scratch:


----------



## doenoe

no, i am not.
but if you want to say it alot, just do it.........cause its groovy


----------



## Unimaxium

Random thought: Never pet your dog while it is on fire.

brought to you by the surrealist compliment generator. ;-)


----------



## Unimaxium

Random thought: How does it go two hours and nobody has posted anything in the off-topic forum since the post above?


----------



## Alpha

If God is infinite, and the universe is also infinite, then would you like a toasted tea cake?


----------



## vonDrehle

If a camera goes off when no one is around, does it take a picture?


----------



## Unimaxium

If the remainder of _n_ divided by 4 is 3, then can _n_ be written as the sum of two squares of integers?


----------



## Rob

It's nice outside, and I have the rest of the week off. Bet it rains tomorrow.

Rob


----------



## Corry

Rob said:
			
		

> It's nice outside, and I have the rest of the week off. Bet it rains tomorrow.
> 
> Rob



I'll send good weather vibes your way!!! :cheer: 



I think I'll make the Random Thought Thread my countdown thread...

14 DAYS! :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## panzershreck

i suck at writing, really do, everytime i attempt to do a short film (which is one of my hobbies) i can't stand it, try to find a way around it... so far i've been successful 5 times...


----------



## panzershreck

why has that guy been mowing 20 square feet of grass for 3 hours??? :hertz:


----------



## JTHphoto

if your arms fell off, how would you pick them up?  




_"It's just a flesh wound."_


----------



## duncanp

ive had worse 











you kick them...


----------



## Corry

13 days.  That's not so bad.  I can handle that.


----------



## LaFoto

I sold my pics too cheap.
I know that now.
The parents from the Dance School ordered like crazy and I understand why. They would never have got photos that cheap elsewhere.
All the hours of work involved, the time on the venue, the hours on the computer, making the order lists, and and and ... nothing pays through the price that is only twice as high as what I actually paid myself for the prints. 
Oh silly me!


----------



## lostprophet

why? 
why? 
why? 
why? 
why? 
why?

am I still at work?? when I could be in a pub? :x


----------



## LaFoto

I really don't know the answer to *that* question!!!!


----------



## terri

I have to go to the dentist, just for routine cleaning. 

Why is that something that makes my stomach knot up inside?


----------



## Rob

Is it going to rain tomorrow?


----------



## Corry

Is Rob's title from the show "Dinasours" (or whatever it was called)?


----------



## JTHphoto

core_17 said:
			
		

> Is Rob's title from the show "Dinasours" (or whatever it was called)?


 
that's my guess, but isn't that show like 20 yrs old? i don't remember it being very good, but for some reason his title makes me think of that show...


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

core_17 said:
			
		

> Is Rob's title from the show "Dinasours" (or whatever it was called)?



I think it is! HEHE...
my random thought:  I have been wrapping meat to put in my freezer now for two days and I am going insaine and do not want to look at meat again for a month! (Not to mention that I am still not done!!)  I think I will take a picture of my stuffed freezer for yall to see when I am finally done! LOL


----------



## JTHphoto

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> I think it is! HEHE...
> my random thought: I have been wrapping meat to put in my freezer now for two days and I am going insaine and do not want to look at meat again for a month! (Not to mention that I am still not done!!) I think I will take a picture of my stuffed freezer for yall to see when I am finally done! LOL


 
that's a lot of meat.  what kind?  i'm hungry.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> that's a lot of meat.  what kind?  i'm hungry.



Well, I went to Sam's yesterday and bought about $500 worth of meat - yes obsessive is a word to describe it LOL
Hamburger meat 
shaped hamburger patties
Tilapia(fish)
sausage
hot dogs (yuck, but for the kids)
pork chops (with and without bone)
boneless skinless chicken breasts
chicken split breasts
6 roasts (different cuts)
a large honey ham
about 5 lbs of bacon
10 lbs of different sliced lunch meats
shrimp
catfish
and I think that is all!! (that I have to wrap at least - not counting the stuff I could just stick in the deep freezer! LOL)


----------



## JTHphoto

all you had to do was say "Costco"...  been there, done that... maybe not $500, but probably close to half that... we buy 99% of our meat there too... then spend a couple hours wrapping it up for the freezer... so i feel your pain! 

i thought maybe you butchered up your own cow or something... was just curious...


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> i thought maybe you butchered up your own cow or something... was just curious...



I will never do that again!!!  We bought a calf a couple of years ago for that soul purpose.  I became attached to him and after he was butchered-I cried and refused to eat him.  My husband wound up tricking me though and rewrapped some of it when I was not home and labelled it with the date of our previous meat-he told me this AFTER the fact of course


----------



## JTHphoto

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> I will never do that again!!! We bought a calf a couple of years ago for that soul purpose. I became attached to him and after he was butchered-I cried and refused to eat him. My husband wound up tricking me though and rewrapped some of it when I was not home and labelled it with the date of our previous meat-he told me this AFTER the fact of course


 
:lmao:


----------



## JTHphoto

i want to spend 2+ weeks in Hawaii...  

my friend is there now... i have vacation envy...


----------



## Corry

In twelve days, I'll be 800 miles from here.


----------



## Corry

FOUR DAYS!!!!!!!


----------



## Corry

Today's random thought: Why can't I seem to go more than 20 minutes without cracking my knuckles?


----------



## matt-l

Corry said:


> Today's random thought: Why can't I seem to go more than 20 minutes without cracking my knuckles?




ive got the same problem, also i keep popping my neck, even if its been popped already today


----------



## jilleenphoto

summers_enemy said:


> I really, really want a blue raspberry slushy.



ooo, that sounds good.  Actually, I always think about getting blue, but always end up buying Cherry.


----------



## Jon0807

where the hell are my nail clippers!


----------



## nealjpage

Why can't I get cat hair out of my wool rug?!


----------



## Jeff Canes

the last time I had a random thought, I could not fine this thread, not I have nothing to say


----------



## Corry

Vitamins taste bad.


----------



## Corry

How have I not noticed before today that there is a 'p' in 'raspberry?'


----------



## doenoe

you havent? wow, that makes you special


----------



## Corry

Well, I don't pronounce it! So I've never thought about it, I guess!  

No makin' fun of me, bird boy!  


Now hand over the fatboy.


----------



## doenoe

i would never make fun of you, you special person

and you'll never have my fatboy.....NEVER!!!


----------



## Battou

I have raspberries....Ok no berries yet but I gots da bushes


----------



## Battou

Two different varieties

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v371/battousaiofnphiles/Photos/1024 misc/razberriesr2.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v371/battousaiofnphiles/Photos/1024 misc/razberriesb2.jpg

^^^I can't spell either

I'll take more pictures when they haves berrieses


----------



## Corry

doenoe said:


> i would never make fun of you, you special person
> 
> and you'll never have my fatboy.....NEVER!!!



You know, they have a name for guys like you, who taunt the sexay girls like myself with thier fatboys, and and then don't give it up......


....TEASE!  



  :greenpbl:


----------



## Battou

I hate processing support mail....



I can't fix it if people don't tell me what's wrong.....


----------



## Jeff Canes

Damn , I have at less 4 weeks work to do in two weeks, and I do not fill like working that hard


----------



## Battou

Jeff Canes said:


> Damn , I have at less 4 weeks work to do in two weeks, and I do not fill like working that hard



lol I know the feeling


sadly for me it's more along the lines of a weeks worth of work to do in eight hours....


----------



## frfefarfearz

@.@

i want a dslr

hmmm..


----------



## Corry

I've slept for 8 hours ( finally), but I don't feel like getting all the way out of bed.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Which bit were you thinking of leaving in?


----------



## Corry

Well, my brain hasn't had a chance to rest in weeks, so that, probably.  Hope that doesn't disapoint you.  


Actually, I just laid in bed and browsed the internet on my iPhone for a couple of hours.  

It feels SO great to not have any deadlines in the next week or so.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Corry said:


> Hope that doesn't disapoint you.



I was more interested in how you were going to manage to do it without ruining your sheets.


----------



## Corry

I have talent, my friend.  Pure, unbridled talent.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

And I thought you had a chainsaw.


----------



## hadley_photography

i am going to buy a battery grip for my camera, and does anyone know if you can only use one battery in it or do you need more than one battery for the camera to work while the grip is on?

-thanks.


----------



## nealjpage

Holy S**T!  I just bought a house!


----------



## [Woodsy]

I am not looking forward to my final exams  Though, I am looking forward to the free time I have after during which I can take some photos.

I should also being heading to bed, as it's fairly late here.


----------



## Jeff Canes

i don't like work or editing photo


----------



## doenoe

just go and do your thing and post the darn photo's


----------



## matt-l

harsh light really sucks...i wanna go shoot but it's BRIGHT out side.


----------



## Phazan

I graduated from High School!!!!!


----------



## dab_20

Why can't they make cheesecake healthy?? I mean, they can send a man to the moon... but they can't make cheesecake healthy??


----------



## Senor Hound

If I could have one wish in the world, it would be to read other people's minds.  But I'd add in that I could shut it off whenever I wanted to.

Well, in all actuality I'd probably feel obligated to do the whole "universal peace" wish.  But SURELY I'd get a second one if I burnt my only wish on something so selfless, no?


----------



## kundalini

I don't mind getting older, I just don't like the pain body parts go through in the process.  Probably due to the missuse of youth.


----------

